# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Hilfe mein PSA explodiert!

## EPauli

Liebe Urologen/Onkologen, Betroffene und erfahrene Nutzer des Forums,

wie Ihr aus meinem Profil sehen könnt, gelang es mir, nach RP 06/04(T3b,G3a,N1,R1, GS (4+5)9) mit Casodex 150 mg bis 12/05 mein PSA unter 2,0 zu halten; danach mit Trenantone (ohne Casodex) bis 06/06 einen Anstieg über 4,0 zu verhindern. Danach konnte ich mein PSA durch die Kombination Trenantone+Casodex 50 mg nochmals innerhalb von 3 Monaten auf 1,8 drücken. Nach 3 Monaten stieg jedoch das PSA auf 5,9 und explodierte nun innerhalb von 13 Tagen auf *15 ng/ml* (Test.0,12).

Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, wie verzweifelt ich bin.

Mein Urologe sagt, ich solle mit der Chemo (Taxotere) beginnen.
Mein Onkologe, der auch die Chemo durchführen könnte, sagt, ich solle noch solange warten bis Beschwerden auftreten. Mit der Chemo würde dann die beschwerdefreie Zeit ohnehin zu Ende gehen.

Am Mittwoch, dem 31.01.06 werde ich in Ulm eine PET-Cholin Untersuchung durchführen lassen.

Ich selbst möchte noch versuchen nach dem Ratgeber von Prof. Weißbach mit Abset-zen des 1. AA (Casodex), danach durch den Einsatz eines 2. und 3. AA Zeit zu gewinnen. Danach wurde mir noch die Einnahme von Prostasol und Ketoconacol empfohlen. Ist dies alles noch sinnvoll?

Ist in meinem Fall die Chemo zu empfehlen, welche und wann?
Welche Alternativen gibt es sonst noch? 
Ich wohne im Raum Ansbach-Nürnberg. Gibt es hier gute Ärzte mit viel Erfahrung bei der Chemotherapie des Prostatakrebses? 
Ich bin total unsicher, wie ich weiter verfahren soll.

Urologen/Onkologen, Betroffene und erfahrene Nutzer des Forums, bitte helft mir bei meiner Entscheidung!

Im Voraus D A N K E für Eure Hilfe!


Emil

----------


## RuStra

> Mein Urologe sagt, ich solle mit der Chemo (Taxotere) beginnen.
> Mein Onkologe, der auch die Chemo durchführen könnte, sagt, ich solle noch solange warten bis Beschwerden auftreten. Mit der Chemo würde dann die beschwerdefreie Zeit ohnehin zu Ende gehen.




hallo Emil,

warten bis Beschwerden auftreten, als Onko-Ratschlag,  ist starker tobak in deiner situation:  warten heisst dann zusehen wie der psa weiter explodiert und jeden tag die knochen abtasten, ob schon was zu spüren ist, zitter zitter - "trembling waiting"?
Da ist Uros Ratschlag schon besser. 




> Ich selbst möchte noch versuchen nach dem Ratgeber von Prof. Weißbach mit Abset-zen des 1. AA (Casodex), danach durch den Einsatz eines 2. und 3. AA Zeit zu gewinnen. Danach wurde mir noch die Einnahme von Prostasol und Ketoconacol empfohlen. Ist dies alles noch sinnvoll?




es ist auf jeden fall sinnvoll, die menge der möglichen, auch die der hormontherapie, nicht auf spritze plus casodex einzuengen. 
Wie ist dein testosteron-pegel? und dein DHT-pegel? Casodex abzusetzen scheint mir richtig, kann ja sein, dass das Casodex nun als Futter verwandt wird. Entweder ein anderes AA oder Ketoconanzole, aber auf jeden fall auch proscar u./o. avodart.

du müsstest weitere sachen messen - ich kopier hier mal rein, was Urologe fs vor einer Weile einem unserer PK-Mitstreiter vorgeschlagen hat, bei dem auch der PSA unter HB stieg:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Wie ist der *Hormonstatus:*

Testosteron, FSH, LH, Prolaktin, SHBG, ÖStradiol morgens zwischen 8 und 9.00 bestimmen lassen, zusätzlich Harnstoff, Kreatinin, Blutbild, Ferritin, TSH, Chol., Trig., HbA1c, Leberwerte, um andere - internistische Erkrankungen auszuschliessen.

Gruss
fs
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




> 





> Ist in meinem Fall die Chemo zu empfehlen, welche und wann?




ja, wahrscheinlich schon, aber die möglichkeiten, hormonell vorzugehen, solltest du erst  ausprobieren.





> Ich bin total unsicher, wie ich weiter verfahren soll.


verständlich, bei diesem heftigen PSA-Sprung.
aber eben dafür ist das forum da, zu unterstützen, um wege aus der unsicherheit zu finden.

ich drück dir die Daumen!
Rudolf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Mein Urologe sagt, ich solle mit der Chemo (Taxotere) beginnen.
> Mein Onkologe, der auch die Chemo durchführen könnte, sagt, ich solle noch solange warten bis Beschwerden auftreten.


Das kommt mir bekannt vor.

Mir schrieb der *Erlanger Onkologe*: "*Eine Indikation zur Durchführung einer systemischen Chemotherapie besteht bei nicht vorhandenen Metastasen parenchymatöser Organe nicht".*

Ich habe mich entschlossen, dem Rat des Urologen zu folgen und habe mich *hier* in Behandlung begeben.

Eine *Alternative* sehe ich im neu am Martha-Maria-Krhs. entstandenen *medizinischen Versorgungszentrum (MVZ)*. Auch dort bin ich im Gespräch.

WW

----------


## RuStra

Emil, hier noch als Bestärkung, die Möglichkeiten der (second-line) Hormonblockade auszuloten, ein paar Sätze aus dem neuen Buch vom Onko Dr. Myers:

++++++++++++

S. 47
Chapter 4
Understanding Hormonal Therapy

Es ist eine bedauerliche Tatsache, dass in manchen Kreisen  die Hormontherapie kein Ansehen hat. Aber klinische Studien zeigen, dass Hormontherapie eine extrem effektive Behandlung für Prostatakrebs in verschiedenen Stadien sein kann. Jedoch gibt es über Hormontherapie mehr falsche Auffassungen als über jede andere Therapie auf dem Gebiet der Prostata. Meist malen diese Auffassungen ein pessimistisches Bild der Effektivität der Hormontherapie und führen zu einer eigentlich grundlosen Hoffnungslosigkeit bei vielen Patienten. Diese falschen Auffassungen bringen dann Patienten dazu, effektive Methoden der Krankheitskontrolle nicht in Anspruch zu nehmen. 

Aber warum gibt es so viele Missverständnisse über Hormontherapie?
Ich glaube, dass der Grund liegt in der Tatsache, dass die Geschwindigkeit der Prostatakrebs-Forschung derartig überwältigend geworden ist, dass es für jeden Arzt unmöglich geworden ist, über alles, was über die Krankheit veröffentlicht wird, auf dem laufenden zu bleiben. Ärzte tendendieren dazu, nur diejenigen Prostatakrebs-Papiere zu lesen, die direkt mit ihrer eigenen Spezialisierung zu tun haben. Mit anderen Worten, Chirurgen lesen Papiere über Fortschritte bei der OP, Radiologen über diejenigen bei Radiotherapie und Onkologen über Chemotherapie. Bedauerlicherweise macht dabei keiner die Hormontherapie zu ihrem Fokus, obwohl jeder dieser Spezialisten sie einsetzen. 
 
+++++++++

danach lässt er sich aus, die beiden Haupt-"Mythen" in Sachen HB zu widerlegen: 1. dass sie nicht so lange hält und 2.dass sie keine krebszellen abtötet

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf. Mit dem Ratschlag "die Möglichkeiten der Hormontherapie auszuloten" würde ich zögern. Das herauszufinden dauert Monate und Emil verliert damit kostbare Zeit. Unter Hormontherapie könnte sich derweil der Krebs Gleason 4+5 zu einem Krebs Gleason 5+5 entwickeln, schön kaschiert durch einen PSA-Abfall.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## EPauli

Lieber Rudolf, Winfried und Reinardo,

herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Forum. Aus Euren Antworten sehe ich, dass es jedenfalls nicht richtig ist, einfach mit Trenantone und Casodex weiterzumachen, bis ein 3-stelliger PSA-Wert erreicht ist oder Schmerzen auftreten.

Ich habe jetzt seit knapp einer Woche Casodex abgesetzt und werde morgen nach Ulm zum PET-Cholin fahren. Je nachdem, wann ich heimkomme, werde ich morgen oder übermorgen PSA messen lassen und sehen, ob eine Reaktion erfolgt. Wenn PSA weiterhin unverändert steigt und auch weitere Antiandrogene und Prostasol sowie Ketoconacol nicht wirken, werde ich um eine baldige Chemo nicht herumkommen.

Testosteron-Pegel war 0,12. DHT wurde bisher nie gemessen. Dagegen wurde am 24.01.07 der Tumormarker CGA erstmals gemessen und zwar in Höhe von 282 ug/l (normal<110). Klingt nicht gut!

Ich wäre Euch dankbar, wenn Ihr in 2-3 Tagen nochmals bei dieser Forumsseite hereinschaut. Ich habe dann neue PSA-Werte (1 Woche ohne AA Casodex) und vielleicht schon mündlichen Bescheid über meine PET-Cholin Ergebnisse, und ich bin sicher, wieder einige Fragen an Euch.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank und viel Erfolg bei Eurer Therapie.

Ich grüße Euch recht herzlich aus Mittelfranken

Emil

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Emil,
bitte keine Panik! Es gibt auch in Deiner Situation noch viele Optionen. Zuerst müssen Deine Ärzte versuchen festzustellen, ob eine u.U. schwankende Androgenblockierung dazu geführt hat, denn Du hast ja nicht regelmäßig z.B. die Testosteronwerte nehmen lassen. Es kann daher durchaus sein, das das Krebsgewebe sich tüchtig in der Vergangenheit ernähren konnte, ohne das dies bemerkt wurde, die PSA-Explosion ist dann ein sog. Kulminationseffekt.
Also optimale Androgenblockade ohne Casodex. Evtl. den Versuch mit einem Corticoid (Dexamethason oder Triamcinolon) machen, das wird gerade im Forum diskutiert. Schau mal unter "Dexamethason 1mg Abends..." rein. Dann können Östrogene( z. B. Estraderm 100 Pflaster...) zusätzlich angewendet werden.
Sollte sich herausstellen, dass der Krebs auf den Androgenentzug nicht mehr optimal reagiert und auch Östrogene nicht mehr greifen, dann könnte der Tumor hormonrefraktär werden.
Dann gibt es zur Taxotere-Monotherapie viele andere Optionen, z.T. mit signifikant positiven Ergebnissen(s.z.B.: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/200...krebs/prostata...
Also die Kombitherapie mit Docetaxel (Taxotere) und hochdosiertes Calcitriol. Die sog. ASCENT-Studie ("Androgen-independet Prostate Cancer Stidy of Calcitriol Enhanging Taxotere"). Diese Zwischenergebnisse wurden beim Urologenkongreß in Hamburg kürzlich vorgestellt.

Du siehst, es sind schon Optionen und es gibt noch weitere!

Also erstmal mit Bedacht die Lage analysieren

und dann entscheiden, obwohl die Angst einen treibt.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!


Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... bitte keine Panik! Es gibt auch in Deiner Situation noch viele Optionen. ...


Einverstanden, Panik ist kein guter Ratgeber, aber wenn sich Emils PSAVZ, so wie sie sich abzeichnet, bestätigt, dann würde ich ihm raten schnell zu handeln. Mit den vielen Optionen ist das so eine Sache. Wenn sich bewahrheiten sollte, dass sich Emil in einer hormonrefraktären Situation befindet, dann sind, wenn wir ehrlich sind, die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten sehr limitiert.




> ... Also die Kombitherapie mit Docetaxel (Taxotere) und hochdosiertes Calcitriol. ...


Na Prima! Als Leiter der SHG Meldorf wirst du Emil sicher auch in der Frage beraten können, welcher Arzt bei ihm auf der Grundlage dieser Phase II - Studie die Therapie einleitet.

WW

----------


## EPauli

Hallo Werner Rössler, Winfried W. und die vorgehenden Helfer,

Danke für Eure Beiträge.

Gestern war ich zur PET-Cholin in Ulm. Die ersten beiden Male zuvor, letztmals im Juli 06, waren jeweils ohne Befund. 

Diesmal wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sich in meinem gesamten Skelett viele kleine Metastasen befinden. Befallene Lymphknoten oder Organe konnten bei der ersten Schnelldurchsicht nicht festgestellt werden. Den endgültigen schriftlichen Befund werde ich erst am Montag erhalten. Erstmals konfrontiert mit der Tatsache, dass der Krebs jetzt lokalisierbar und im ganzen Körper verstreut ist, hat mir einen gewaltigen Tiefschlag versetzt. 

Bei meinem Urologen werde ich statt der bisherigen 3-monatigen Zometa-Infusion, diese nunmehr monatlich durchführen lassen. Leider erhalte ich meine neuen PSA-Werte erst in einer Woche, da mein Urologe sie im eignen Labor selbst, allerdings nur einmal wöchentlich, bestimmt.

Ich habe eine Schwägerin, die Brustkrebs hat(te?). Sie hatte auch viele kleine Metastasen in den Knochen und bekam eine Chemo. Die kleinen Knochenmetastasen wurden zusätzlich leicht bestrahlt und sind verschwunden, bzw. sie geben jetzt schon seit 4-5 Jahren Ruhe.
Gibt es so etwas auch beim Prostatakrebs?

Im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die Chemo bei Knochenmetastasen nichts/wenig nütze. Stimmt das? Gibt es hier noch keine wissenschaftliche Studien?

WinfriedW: Bitte können Sie mir den Begriff_ Metastasen parenchymatöser Organe_ erläutern?

Nach dem Erhalt meines Pet-Cholin Befundes werde ich mich hier wieder melden.

Ich hoffe, dass auch andere Betroffene und Leser, aus dem hier Geschriebenen Nutzen ziehen können.

Euch allen wünsche ich viel Kraft, Zuversicht, Glück, und wer daran glaubt, Gottes Segen, beim Umgang mit unserer Krankheit.

Danke und eine gute Nacht.

Seid alle recht herzlich gegrüßt von 

Emil

----------


## WinfriedW

> WinfriedW: Bitte können Sie mir den Begriff_ Metastasen parenchymatöser Organe_ erläutern?


So hat es der *Erlanger Onkologe* in den Arztbrief geschrieben.

*parenchymatös*: das *Parenchym* betreffend.




> Srukturen der sog. parenchymatösen Organe (Leber, Milz, Niere, Pankreas, Nebennieren, Gonaden, Blut bildende Organe etc.).


Blut bildende Organe sind für meine Begriffe das Knochenmark. Nachdem die Knochenmetastasen tatsächlich im Knochenmark sitzen, sind bei uns und nach dieser Definition durchaus Metastasen in parenchymatösen Organen nachgewiesen.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die Chemo bei Knochenmetastasen nichts/wenig nütze. Stimmt das?


Ich halte das für ausgemachten Quatsch und habe mich insbesondere in diesem Thread dazu ausgelassen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=6782
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=6890
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=6897

Gleichwohl ist Taxotere nicht die Lösung aller Probleme.

WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,
die Meinung von WinfriedW,
kann ich nur unterstützen. Ich war zunächst auch der Ansicht, dass durch die Art des Stofftransports in den Knochen, Metastasen dort druch die Medikamente nur schlecht ereicht werden. 

In dem von Winfried aufgezeigt thread wurd herausgearbeitet, dass die Metastasen im gut durchbluteten Knochmark sitzen. Was auch logisch ist, denn irgend wie müssen die dahin gelangt sein Stichwort Blutbahn.

Damit dürfte auch der Stofftransport der Wirkstoffe dort hin über die Blutbahn funktionieren. Und wenn die Wirkstoffe nun dort sind warum sollten diese dann schlechter wirken?

Alles Gute und Gruss
Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

> Leider erhalte ich meine neuen PSA-Werte erst in einer Woche, da mein Urologe sie im eignen Labor selbst, allerdings nur einmal wöchentlich, bestimmt.


Auch dieses kommt mir bekannt vor. Mein Urologe handhabt es genau so. Wenn *Mann* eine PSAVZ von drei Wochen hat, ist das ein ziemlicher Mist. Nichts ist langweiliger als ein eine Woche alter PSA-Wert.

Ich will dir mal etwas praktische Lebenshilfe aus meiner persönlichen Sicht geben. Du hast sicher schon in mein Profil geschaut. Ich hatte vom 21.04.-29.11. eine durchschnittliche PSAVZ von 26 Tagen. Ich habe über Monate mit verschiedenen Ärzten (mit dem Urologen, in der Strahlentherapie, mit dem Erlanger Onkologen, mit Prof. Schultze-Seemann ...) darüber diskutiert, was zu tun sei. Dabei war Taxotere immer ein Thema, nur gehandelt haben wir nicht. Ein Problem war, dass mein Urologe selbst keine Chemotherapie macht, sonst wären wir vielleicht schneller zu Potte gekommen. Ende Oktober war ich in der Sprechstunde von Frau Prof. Jäger. Die wollte auch nicht sofort mit Taxotere beginnen, sondern zunächst einen Versuch mit Flutamid unternehmen. Dieser vergebliche Versuch hatte zur Folge, dass sich mein PSA-Wert innerhalb eines Monats mal eben verdoppelte.

Mit Taxotere ist es jetzt immerhin gelungen, diesen schnellen PSA-Anstieg zumindest vorerst zu stoppen. Aber den PSA-Wert, den ich Ende Oktober hatte, als ich bei Frau Prof. Jäger war, habe ich bis heute noch nicht wieder erreicht. In unserer Situation hat sich der PSA-Wert ganz schnell mal eben verdoppelt, nur von da wieder herunter zu kommen ist schwer!

Mein Rat an dich wäre: Suche dir umgehend einen Arzt, der bereit ist, die Therapie einzuleiten, damit du, wenn dir der neue PSA-Wert vorliegt, handeln kannst.

Eine Adresse, die von dir nicht zu weit entfernt ist, ist *diese*. Schöne Grüße von mir. Ich bin dort bekannt.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo miteinander,

auch ich bin nicht ganz unbedarft, was Metastasen anbelangt.

Warum wird uns mit wirklich sicht- und spürbaren Metastasen empfohlen, nicht zu schwer zu heben und Stürze zu vermeiden, nicht nur durch die HB Nebenwirkung Osteoporose, die viele noch vor sich haben . Die Knochen sind so angegriffen, dass eine zukünftige QCT-Messung schwierig werden wird. Wir kennen Betroffene die sitzen im Rollstuhl, nicht wegen Metastasen im Knochenmark.
Bei mir ruhen die Metastasen auch ohne Chemo, ich weiss nicht wie es bei den Chemoikern ist, man hört wenig davon und wenn, dann nur kurzfristige Entwicklungen.

Allen metastasierten schmerzlose Zukunft, wenns geht ohne Schmerzmittel.

----------


## LudwigS

Auch andere Foren diskutieren das:

http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-che...ml#msg-1183241

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

der HB könnte euch bekannt vorkommen.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

[quote=EPauli;7716]Hallo Werner RösslHallo Emil!
Unsere Krankheit verhält sich leider oft sehr unkalkulierbar. Ich verstehe Deine Situation. Also nochmal - ersteinmal Ruhe!
Jetzt muß festgestellt werden, reagiert Dein Tumor noch und wie auf einen o p t i m a l e n Androgenentzug. Welches LHRH-Analogum (z.B. Zoladex, Rofact o.a.) bringt bei D i r die besten Resultate. Könnte u.U. noch ein anderes Antiandrogen (ausser Casodex) zusätzlich greifen (z.B. Cyproteronacetat). Beim Absetzen von Casodex kann auch schon ein positiver Effekt einsetzen. Also erstmal schauen, was bewirken die Androgenentzugsmaßnahmen!

Dann feststellen lassen, was können Östrogengaben bewirken. 

Die Androgenwerte und Tumormarker zeigen Dir und Deinen Ärzten , wie verhält sich das heterogene Tumorgewebe. Also möglichst kurzzeitige Vergleichkontrollen machen lassen.
(Fakt ist, dass das Karzinom von Anfang an durch unterschiedliche Wachstumsfaktoren stimuliert wird. Das krankhafte Gewebe verändert sich mutativ, je mehr es destrukturiert wird, umso heftiger und unkontrollierter. Zu den anfänglich z.B. vom Pathologen festgestellten Wachstumsfaktoren, so z.B. Her-2/neu oder EGF und wie sie alle genannt werden, kommen durch weitere Mutationen auch noch weitere hinzu.) Zur Chemotherapie:
Eine Docetaxel (Taxotere) - Monotherapie mit 75 mg/m2 in dreiwöchentlichen Intervallen stellt die sog. Standardtherapie dar. Es gibt Urologen und Onkologen die hier anders dosieren, frühzeitig einsetzen oder aber auch erst, wenn ein "hormonrefraktäres" Prostatakarzinom (HRPCA) festgestellt worden ist. Was bei Dir offenbar z.Z. noch nicht diagnostiziert wurde. Unterscheide bitte zwischen einem Prostatakrebs der androgenrefraktär, also durch einen PSA - Progress unter optimaler Androgenentzugstherapie gekennzeichnet ist - und einem Prostatakrebs, der auf andere Hormoneinwirkungen nicht mehr ausreichend reagiert, der also hormonrefraktär ist.
Entscheiden mußt Du leider selber - hoffentlich mit kompetenter Mithilfe Deiner Ärzte - welche weiteren Schritte Du gehen willst.
Eine mögliche Alternative zur Taxotere - Monotherapie habe ich ja bereits angeschnitten.Also Taxotere plus einem oder mehreren Elementen.
Es gibt zur Docetaxel indizierten Chemo auch die therapeutische Möglichkeit mit Anthrazyklinen, so eine wirksame Anwendung in Kombination von Doxorubin und EMP mit dosiseskalierendem Cyclophosphamid . Nebenwirkungen sind bei allen Chemotherapeutika verhanden, hier im Blutbildungsbereich. Das soll aber- so Prof. Heidenreich in Köln- ohne weitere zusätzliche sog. Blutbildungs-Wachstums-Faktoren "gehandhabt" werden können.
Also eine - wie er sagt - "interessante Alternative zu den Taxan-basierten Regimen". Frage auch hier Deine Ärzte.
Das alles ist m.M. zur Zeit für Deine Situation nicht angezeigt.

In Deiner Situation würde ich unbedingt das Bisphosphonat
"Zometa" nehmen.
Eine Radionuklidtherapie würde ich ebenfalls ernsthaft prüfen, da Deine knöcherne Metastasierung noch nicht stark entwickelt ist. Da gibt es verschiedene Substanzen, häufig wird Samarium 153 angewendet. Besprich das bitte auch mit Deinen Ärzten.

Also Emil, erst alles prüfen und prüfen lassen, bevor Du Dich in eine evtl. zu schnelle Therapieentscheidung begibst.

Mit einem guten 

und freundlichen Gruß


Werner R.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,
wenn ich dies lese aus dem Beitrag von Ludwig

"Auch andere Foren diskutieren das:

http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-che...ml#msg-1183241"


Kommt natürlich die Frage auf:
sind Knochenmetastasen, Metastasen in der Kochensubstanz 
                                   oder            im Knochenmark
                                   oder gibt es beides 

Hat einer hier weitergehende Erkenntnisse?

Abgeleitet aus dem was ich vorallem bei Windfried gelesen habe dürften streng genommen Metastasen im Kochenmark, blutbildendes System; nicht als Kochenmetastasen bezeichnet werden.  

So gesehen sind dann Kochenmetastasen allein Metastasen in der Kochensubstanz und da könnte dann ggf. die Wirkung der Chemo anders sein.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang,

beides

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried, 

du hast doch auch Beziehungen zu Heidenreich, wurden dir nicht auch die vielen, guten Ratschläge gemacht?

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo,
> wenn ich dies lese aus dem Beitrag von Ludwig
> 
> "Auch andere Foren diskutieren das:
> 
> http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-che...ml#msg-1183241"
> 
> 
> Kommt natürlich die Frage auf:
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,
Knochenmetastasen entstehen durch ein "Einwandern" von Tumorzellen über den Blutweg (hämatogene Tumorzelldissemination) in das Knochenmark. Von dort findet ein "Umbauprozess" des Knochengewebes durch diese Zellen statt. Die Knochenlamellen werden verändert, d.h. der bisher funktional strukturierte Knochen wird durch funktional minderwertiges Knochengewebe ersetzt. Durch diese mangelhafte Veränderung (Mineralisation) kommt es zu einer unzureichenden tragenden Funktion der betroffenen Knochenbereiche. So treten dann Schmerzen und pathologische Frakturen auf. Wobei Frakturen beim PCa recht selten sind. Z.B. beim Brustkrebs überwiegen die osteolytischen (knochenabbauenden) Prozesse mit starker Frakturgefährdung, beim PCa handelt es sich um Mischformen, also knochenabbauende und knochenaufbauende (osteoblastische) Metastasen. Diese aufbauenden Metastasen werden auch früh entdeckt. Das Knochenszintigramm zeigt so schon Läsionen ab ca. 2 mm.
Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Auch andere Foren diskutieren das:
> 
> http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-che...ml#msg-1183241
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


*Ja, kenne ich!*




> Prostatakrebs ist ein sehr langsam wachsender Tumor. ...


*Was eindeutig dann nicht gilt, wenn sich die PSAVZ nicht mehr in Jahren oder Monaten sondern in Tagen rechnet!*




> ... Eine Chemotherapie hat den Nachteil, daß sie den Knochen mangels Durchblutung praktisch nicht erreicht. ...


Ich halte diese Aussage auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass sie von Dr.Hennesser stammt, für ausgemachten Quatsch!

Gleichwohl steht Dr.Hennesser offenbar nicht alleine da, dass Chemotherapie beim Prostatakarzinom erst nach Nachweis von Metastasen parenchymatöser Organe angesagt ist.

Da muss sich Emil entscheiden, welcher Schule er folgen will. Prof. Heidenreich, der ja hier erwähnt wurde, würde ihm etwas anderes erzählen.

*@17 - Werner Rössl*

Der größere Schrifttyp macht deinen Beitrag weder überzeugender noch lesbarer. 

Wichtig fände ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass du Emil auch einen Hinweis gibst, an welchen Arzt er sich deiner Meinung nach ganz konkret wenden sollte. Mit seinem Urologen, der noch nicht einmal Taxotere verabreicht, wird er sich nur schlecht über Her-2/neu oder EGF unterhalten können. Er könnte sich z. B. einen Termin bei Prof. Heidenreich, mit dem ich auch gerne rede, machen. Den bekommt er in 3 Wochen. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich PSA verdoppelt und über Her-2/neu oder EGF wird sich auch Heidenreich nicht in erster Linie auslassen. *Das ist eine Sch...-Strategie!* 

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

HaLLo WW,
wir sind  nicht beim Strategiespiel, sondern überlegen gemeinsam, wie wir hier Emil helfen können. Was schlägst Du denn dem Emil vor?Wir erbitten, dem Ernst der Situation angemessen,  Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag. Recht hast Du natürlich, indem Du die tägliche Problematik mit der Umsetzung von schnellen Hilfemaßnahmen beschreibst. 

Gruß Werner R.

PS: Ich habe für Dich den Schrifttyp  zur besseren Lesbarkeit verkleinert.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Werner R.,
vielen Dank für Deinen informativen Zeilen.

Mein Schluss daraus ist,
dass die Knochenmetastasen im Knochenmark eine Vorstufe in der Ausbreitung ist und daraus osteolitisch/osteoplastische Knochenmetastasen hervorgehen.

Kochenmetastasen in Knochenmark sind bedingt durch die gute Verorgung
gut für Wirkstoffe erreichbar. Ostepalstisch/osteolitische Knochenmetastasen sind vermutlich nicht so gut erreichbar.

Daraus leitet sich aus meiner Sicht ab, dass mit einem frühzeiteigen Einsatz der Chemo die Knochenmetastasen im Knochenmark behandelt werden müssen um damit auch die Ausbreitung in die Knochensubstanz
und Entwicklung zu osteplastischen/ostelytischen Metastasen zu behindern.  

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Wolfgang,
unter einer greifenden Hormonentzugstherapie verändern sich auch die Metastasen. Sie verkleinern sich und können z. T. ganz durch wieder einsetzende Restrukturierungsprozesse verschwinden.
Leider greift eine ADT (Hormonentzugstherapie) nur eine, für jeden Mann unterschiedliche Zeit. Dann wird der sich mutativ verändernde Tumor wieder aktiv und bildet neue Metastasen, die u.U. noch durch hormonelle Einwirkungen (Östrogene) teilweise unter Kontrolle gehalten werden können.
Erst wenn keine Hormon - Manipulation mehr Erfolge bringt, ist der Tumor hormonrefraktär.
Ob eine frühe Chemo (z.B. Taxotere) -Monotherapie der bessere Weg als eine dann einsetzende Chemotherapie,vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
Tatsache ist, die Chemotherapeutika wirken für jeden Patienten unterschiedlich und nur eine begrenzte Zeit.
Hier müssen wir auf Studienergebnisse, soweit verhanden, schauen.
Es gibt neben der auf Taxotere basierten Chemotherapie (s.a.a.0.) nicht mehr allzuviel.
Gruß Werner

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

es ist lustig, jeder sucht sich den Wissenschaftler oder Arzt aus, der zu seinem Konzept oder zu seiner Therapie passt.

Hallo Wolggang,

frühe Chemo ist gut, diese hätte bei mir vor 5 oder noch mehr Jahren erfolgen sollen, 3 Jahre bevor ich meinen PK bemerkte, da waren die Metastasen evtl. nur im Knochenmark. Deswegen wächst der PK in manchen Knochen, bei richtiger Therapie langsam. Es muss nicht immer gleich Chemo sein.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Was schlägst Du denn dem Emil vor? ...


Ich habe doch ganz konkrete Vorschläge gemacht.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat Emil einen Urologen, der ihm zu Taxotre rät, es aber nicht selbst ausführen kann. Der Onkologe, den Emil zu Rate gezogen hat, rät von Chemo zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ab.

Emil kann jetzt durch die Republik reisen und alle möglichen Ärzte konsultieren, die Optimisten unter ihnen werden ihm zu- und die Pessimisten werden ihm abraten. Alle werden gute Argumente haben. In der Zwischenzeit verdoppelt sich sein PSA mehrmals. *Das ist eine Sch...-Strategie*.

Emil muss sich überlegen, was er selbst will. Entscheiden kann nur er ganz alleine. Dabei hilft ihm letztendlich kein Arzt. Der kann ihn bestenfalls beraten und Argumente liefern. Wenn er sich für Chemotherapie entscheidet, dann braucht er einen Arzt bzw. ein Zentrum, das dieses in die Tat umsetzt. 

Im Krhs. Frankfurt N/W sind verschiedene Forumsteilnehmer in Behandlung, z. B. Siegfried, Gerd Unterstenhöfer und ich. Eine alternative sehe ich im neu entstandenen Versorgungszentrum am Martha Maria in Nürnberg. Die machen dort, wie sie betonen, evidenzbasierte Medizin und wenig Experimente. Eine Kombitherapie mit Docetaxel und hoch dosiertem Calcitriol wirst du dort eher nicht bekommen, weil die Studienlage zu dünn ist. Es gibt auch keine Studie, an die man sich anhängen könnte. Wenn du solche Vorschläge machst, dann musst du Emil auch sagen, bei welchem Arzt! Auch Wachstumsfaktoren interessieren nicht wirklich, weil es keine Standardtherapie gibt, die auf diese abstellt.

Wenn Emil mehr Experimente und weniger evidenzbasierte Medizin nach Frankfurter Muster wünscht, dann fällt mir persönlich nur ein Name ein: *Dr.F.E.*. Den muss er dann allerdings privat bezahlen. Kennst du andere Namen, Werner Roesler?

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, Emil stellt auf HansiB-Müsli :L&auml;cheln:  und BioBran :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  um. Das muss er dann allerdings nicht nur privat sondern selbst dann aus eigener Tasche bezahlen, wenn privat versichert ist :Stirnrunzeln: .

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Werner Roesler.
Zitat aus Deinem Beitrag: "unter einer greifenden Hormonentzugstherapie verändern sich auch die Matastasen. Sie verkleinern sich und können z. T. ganz durch wieder einsetzende Restrukturierungsprozesse verschwinden.
Leider greift eine ADT (Hormonentzugstherapie) zur eine, für jeden Mann unterschiedliche Zeit. Dann wird der mutativ veränderte Tumor wieder aktiv und bildet neue Metastasen, die u.U. noch durch hormonelle Einwirkungen (Östrogene) teilweise unter Kontrolle ".
Es wuerde mich einmal interessieren, wo Du das her hast. Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon einiges geschrieben, was heftigen Widerspruch gefunden hat. Da ohne  eigene medizinische Ausbildung, muss ich mich aber immer berufen können auf Leute, die diese Ausbildung und Erfahrung haben, so dass  ich bei Nachfragen oder Kritik kontern kann.
Wenn ich nun das oben Zitierte lese, dann frage ich mich, welcher Urologe, Onkologe, Pathologe, mindestens aber Heilpraktiker das geschrieben haben könnte.
Die Krankheitssituation von Emil halte ich für so ernst, dass man ihm bzgl der Heilungs- und Lebenschancen mit der Hormontherapie nichts vorgaukeln darf. In der Tat sollte er schnellstens einen kompetenten Urologen oder Onkologen aufsuchen und sich beraten und behandeln lassen. Adressen kann er hier dem Forum entnehmen oder in der BPS-Zentrale rückfragen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Das ist richtig, tut der Figur gut, den Leber- und Cholesterinwerten, verringert die Endzündungen, aber auch sonst, sollte auf die Ernährung geachtet werden. Nicht zu vergessen, die Zelluläre Bierhefe, kann er auch nehmen, wenn er eine Chemo bekommt. Der Unterschied, im einen Fall nimmt er Gifte, im anderen Fall eine gute Ernährung zu sich und versucht seine eigenen Abwehrkräfte zu stimmulieren. Ob das nach radikalen Therapien und für jeden funktioniert, weiß man nicht.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Emil,
lasse Dich bitte nicht in Deiner Situation verwirren. Lass nun in möglichst kurzen Abständen Deine Blutwerte überprüfen. Dein jeweilig festgestellter Testosteronwert muß möglichst k o n s t a n t auf < 0,2 ng/ml abgefallen sein. Leider passiert das nicht regelmäßig unter einer ADT. Dann "ernähren" sich die androgensensiblen Anteile des Tumors. Also optimale Androgenblockade! Evtl. entsteht ja jetzt auch schon bei Dir ein zusätzlich positiver Effekt durch das Absetzen des Antiandrogens . Dann kannst Du die Gabe von niedrig dosierten Östrogenen (z.B. Östrogenpflastern) durchführen lassen. Diese führe zu Ansprechraten von 43 - 80 % (so K.Miller-C.Börgermann-J.Thüroff u.a. - "Der Urologe" 5-2006). Das wird als sekundäre Hormontherapie bezeichnet. Dies kann auch Dein Uro ohne Probleme verordnen und anwenden.
Sollte unter einer kontrollierten und optimalen Androgendeprivation und unter einer sekundären Hormonmanipulation Dein PSA-Wert weiter so stark innerhalb von ca. einem Monat ansteigen, würde u.U. Deine Ärzte ein hormonrefraktäres Prostatakarzinom diagnostizieren. Den Rat eines erfahrenen Forumteilnehmers, auch schon jetzt weiteren Rat z.B in Frankfurt/M. einzubitten, halte ich auch für sinnvoll.
Eine als "Standardtherapie" praktizierte Docetaxel-Monotherapie wird in unterschiedlichen Regimen dann in der Regel angeboten. 

Falls Du zusätzliche Informationen benötigst, gebe ich sie Dir gerne.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... bitte keine Panik! Es gibt auch in Deiner Situation noch viele Optionen. Zuerst müssen Deine Ärzte versuchen festzustellen, ob eine u.U. schwankende Androgenblockierung dazu geführt hat, denn Du hast ja nicht regelmäßig z.B. die Testosteronwerte nehmen lassen. Es kann daher durchaus sein, das das Krebsgewebe sich tüchtig in der Vergangenheit ernähren konnte, ohne das dies bemerkt wurde, die PSA-Explosion ist dann ein sog. Kulminationseffekt. ...





> ... lasse Dich bitte nicht in Deiner Situation verwirren. Lass nun in möglichst kurzen Abständen Deine Blutwerte überprüfen. Dein jeweilig festgestellter Testosteronwert muß möglichst k o n s t a n t auf < 0,2 ng/ml abgefallen sein. Leider passiert das nicht regelmäßig unter einer ADT. Dann "ernähren" sich die androgensensiblen Anteile des Tumors. Also optimale Androgenblockade! Evtl. entsteht ja jetzt auch schon bei Dir ein zusätzlich positiver Effekt durch das Absetzen des Antiandrogens. ...


Um ehrlich zu sein, lieber Werner, ich verstehe dich nicht ganz. Ich verstehe z. B. nicht, was du mit einem *Kulminationseffekt* meinst. Für mein Begriffe erlebt Emil einen PSA-Progress, der auf ein sehr rasches Fortschreiten der Erkrankung hinweist. Nun gibt es unter den Onkologen Pessimisten, die davon ausgehen, dass in dieser Situation alles verloren ist und es dem Patienten unter Chemotherapie nur schlechter geht. Das muss man akzeptieren. Vielleicht ist es so.

Ich persönlich würde jetzt umgehend alles tun, um diesen raschen PSA-Anstieg zu stoppen. Die besten Chancen hat er m. E. mit Taxotere. Diesen Rat hat Emil offensichtlich auch von seinem Urologen erhalten. Nun braucht er noch einen Arzt, der es in die Tat umsetzt. Ich kenne das Problem aus eigener Erfahrung: Der Urologe rät zu Taxotre. Der Patient macht einen Termin mit dem Onkologen und es gehen drei Wochen ins Land. Der Onkologe schließlich will keine Therapie einleiten und rät zur nächsten PSA-Kontrolle in 4 Wochen. Das ist ein saublödes Spiel, wenn man PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten < 3 Wochen hat. 




> .... mit Casodex 150 mg bis 12/05 mein PSA unter 2,0 zu halten; danach mit Trenantone (ohne Casodex) bis 06/06 einen Anstieg über 4,0 zu verhindern. Danach konnte ich mein PSA durch die Kombination Trenantone+Casodex 50 mg nochmals innerhalb von 3 Monaten auf 1,8 drücken. Nach 3 Monaten stieg jedoch das *PSA auf 5,9 und explodierte nun innerhalb von 13 Tagen auf 15 ng/ml (Test.0,12)*


Damit hat Emil eine PSAVZ < 10 Tage. Da ist für meine Begriffe Handlungsbedarf, lieber Werner. Was heißt hier "bitte keine Panik". Es liegt auch eindeutig nicht am zu hohen Testosteron. Ich habe auch wenig Hoffnung, dass der Antiandrogenentzug noch sehr viel bringt. Man kann natürlich diese und jene Hormonmanipulation versuchen. Ich schließe auch nicht aus, dass diese teilweise erfolgreich sein könnten. Ich sehe aber die Gefahr, dass diese Spielchen nicht greifen. Dann ist Emil ganz schnell bei dreistelligen PSA-Werten.

Ich, aber das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und kein Ratschlag, würde in dieser Situation, spätestens wenn sich der rasche PSA-Anstieg bestätigt, mit Taxotere drauf hauen. Taxotere ist nicht die Lösung aller Probleme. Insbesondere gibt es, das ist die Drohung, auch Therapieversager. Wenn es dann gelungen ist, den raschen Anstieg zu stoppen, würde ich mir über weitere Maßnahmen Gedanken machen. Das können dann natürlich auch weitere Hormonmanipulationen sein.

WW

----------


## wowinke

Hallo HAnsi


Zitat:

frühe Chemo ist gut, diese hätte bei mir vor 5 oder noch mehr Jahren erfolgen sollen, 3 Jahre bevor ich meinen PK bemerkte, da waren die Metastasen evtl. nur im Knochenmark. Deswegen wächst der PK in manchen Knochen, bei richtiger Therapie langsam. Es muss nicht immer gleich Chemo sein.[/quote]

Vielen Dank für Deine Zeilen, verstehe dich richtig, dass aus Deiner Sicht
der optimale Zeitpunkt für eine Chemo oft vor dem entdecken des PK gelegen hätte. Da man diesen optimalen Zeitpunkt natürlich verpasst hat man zunächst auch darauf verzichten kann. 

Dies kann ich nachvoll ziehen. Wenn bereits ostelytisch/ostepalstische Knochenmeastase vorliegen kann ich deren Bildung aus den Knochemetastasen im Knochenmark durch eine Chemo nicht mehr unterbinden. Dies war der gedankliche Ansatz.

Deine Botschaft ist dann, wenn osteoplatische/ostelytische Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen sind, zunächst auf eine Chemo zu verzichten.
Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Danke, alles Gut und Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LudwigS

Die Krux ist die:
Fängt man zeitig mit Chemo an, bei langen Verdopplungszeiten (>6 Monate), erwischt die kurze Chemo nicht alle Zellen beim Teilen, fängt man spät an, bei hohem Proliferationsraten, hat man mit dem grossen Tumorvolumen zu kämpfen,

Fazit: wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt.
Deshalb Vorsorge und das Feuer auspusten - auch wenn manche hier das für suboptimal halten - noch - und ich bin seit 6 Jahren hier dabei - gibt es leider nichts Effektiveres.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Emil,

ich möchte und kann dir nichts raten, nur das es nicht zu akzeptieren ist, dass der Uro fast so lange für die PSA Bestimmung braucht wie die PSA Verdoppelungszeit, wie WW berechnete. Ich würde wo anders PSA, CGA, PAP Knochen AP messen lassen, dann wirst du auch sehen, wie die PSA Verdoppelung wirklich ist. Ein PSA Wert ist von heute auf spätestens übermorgen zu haben.

Ich weiß nicht ob du es hören willst, aber andere sollte es evtl. interessieren. Bei einem GS (4+5) sollte man ohne zusätzliche Untersuchungen (ich würde sagen überhapt nicht) operieren. Der Arzt der gleich nach OP die Bestrahlung beider Mamilen verordnete, hat schon geahnt (oder gewußt) dass die OP nicht funktioniert hat und deswegen Casodex 150 verschrieben. Eine viel zu schwache HB, wie wir wissen, da der PSA nicht weit genug runter ging (17 Monate lang). Vermutlich hat da Casodex schon umgedreht und für den PSA Anstieg durch die LK- und noch nicht sichtbaren Knochenmetastasen beigetragen. Warum wurde Casodex abgesetzt (ist ok), aber dann wieder gegeben (30 Monate lang)????
Ich (nicht durch meine Ärzte) habe nach 13 Monaten (auch schon zu spät) Casodex abgesetzt. Zometa wird gegeben vermutlich da Knochenmetastasen "geahnt" werden und erst später auf eine Monatsgabe verstärkt. Es ist schade, dass du dich nicht früher gemeldet hast. Das Absetzen von Casodex könnte auch bei dir den PSA runter drücken, ob das einen messbaren Erfolg für die Krebszellenveringerung hat, weiß niemand. 
Den hohe CGA (bei mir durch Therapie verringert, liegt bei 53,1) es gibt Fehlmessunge (würde ich kontrollieren). 
Das sich im gesamten Skelett viele kleine Metastasen befinden (bei mir auch, sah aus wie ein Sieb) war zu vermuten, bei den gemachten Therapien und der sichtbaren Aggresivität des PK. 
Durch die IMRT kann man auch großflächiger bestrahlen, ich habe die Bestrahlung selbst der größten Metastase im LW5, die furchbare Schmerzen verursacht hatte, bleiben lassen. Was nützte mir eine Bestrahlung wenn viele andere nicht zu bestrahlen sind. 
Über die Chemo mit wirklich umfangreichen Knochenmarks- und Knochenmetastasen sind mir keine langfristigen positiven Erfahrungen bekannt. Meine 2 Jahreserfahrung ohne Chemo ist da nicht repräsantativ, weil fast alle Betroffene mit weiterem PK-Fortschritt und Metastasen, lokale Therapien hinter sich haben und dann noch die Chemo probiert wird. Manche haben auch ziemlich früh schon mit der Chemo begonnen. Leider gibt es wenige, die über die Negativwirkungen berichten. Es gibt auch ganz schlimme Nebenwirkungen im Forum und PSA Anstieg von 333 auf 900 unter Chemo, bei allerdings sehr hohem aPSA. Leider hört man nichts mehr davon.
Ich habe anscheinend Glück, vielleicht ist mein PK gar nicht so aggrssiv mit einer nur DNA x ploiden Zellverteilung, kann ja angeblich noch schlimmer sein.

Manche von uns nehmen so viele Medikamente zu sich, als hätten sie Beratungsverträge mit der Pharmaindustrie oder zumindest bekommen sie Mengenrabatt. 
Das mit den guten Ärzten ist eine prima Empfehlung. Was sind gute Ärzte, die gleich operieren, gleich Chemo geben oder die gut voruntersuchen, was bei einem Kassenpatienten nicht bezahlt zu werden scheint und wo sind sie? Ich kenne vier, zwei aus dem Forum zwei aus meiner näheren Umgebung. Einer macht Voruntersuchungen und nimmt sich angeblich Zeit für die Patienten (sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt) der andere führt das aus, was der sehr Erfahrene als Therapie vorgibt (sehr zu empfehlen) für mich vielleich auch später mal. Meine Fachärzte machen nichts falsch und nichts kaputt, ich achte schon darauf.
Ich weiß nicht wie du dich ernährst (WW wird sagen die alte Platte) aber wenn man am Anfang Todesängste hat, die noch durch den URO verstärkt werden, reaiert man anders. Für mich war schon am Anfang die "Krebsfeindliche" Ernährung das Wichtigste oft belächelt mit der eigen Therapie nicht erreicht. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Therapiewahl.

Gruss Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Emil,
es ist nicht nur für Dich, sondern - wie Du es bemerken mußt - auch für uns Diskutanten schwer, einen geraden Weg zur weiteren Therapie aufzuzeigen. Auch unsere Ärzte zeigen, indem sie sich sehr schwertun, dass sie damit auch ihre Probleme haben, aber leider nicht immer Problembewußtsein. Wir bemühen uns hier darum.
Das unter einer Androgenentzugstherapie beim fortgeschrittenen PCa der PSA-Wert ansteigt, ist ein Vorgang, der leider die Norm ist. Es ist nur die Frage: Wann. Es gibt auch Männer, die haben von der Strukturiertheit des Tumors, eine bessere, gute und vielleicht sogar sehr gute Ausgangsposition, die Du - möglicherweise - aufgrund der Progression der Krankheit nicht für Dich in Anspruch nehmen darfst.
Du solltest eben in Deiner Verzweiflung jetzt nicht panisch in eine Therapie stürzen, das meine ich in meinen Aussagen. Erst wenn Dein Tumor nicht mehr einer sekundären Hormonmanipulation zugänglich ist, liegt ein hormonrefraktäres Prostatakarzinom im engeren Sinne vor. Das ist bei Dir noch nicht diagnostiziert worden!
Eine Taxotere-Monotherapie hat in verschiedenen Phase I/II Studien PSA - Ansprechraten um die 40 %. Eine Kombination z.B. mit Estramustinphosphat hat PSA - Ansprechraten von 80 % gezeigt (n. K.Miller-C.Börgemann-J.Thüroff-P.Albers-M.Wirth aus "Der Urologe" 5/2006).
Du kannst daran die Limitiertheit der Chemotherapie erkennen, aber auch die relativen Fortschritte, das ist aber auch wieder für jeden Mann individuell und stellt mediane Ansprechraten dar.

Bitte Emil, überprüfe jetzt so kurzzeitig wie möglich, mit
Hilfe der von Dir konsultierten Ärzte D e i n e gegenwärtige Situation und geh`dann an eine neue Therapie-Qualität `ran.
Erst prüfen - dann handeln. 

Wie heißt es: ... ja, sollen sie sich besaufen, die Selbstherrlichen in ihrer Sünde wider die Hoffnung (Frisch, Stiller 505).

In diesem Sinne

grüß Dich Werner

PS: Vielleicht kann uns WW einen Überblick über die Therapieabläufe in Frankfurt/M. geben?

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... frühe Chemo ist gut, diese hätte bei mir vor 5 oder noch mehr Jahren erfolgen sollen, 3 Jahre bevor ich meinen PK bemerkte, da waren die Metastasen evtl. nur im Knochenmark. Deswegen wächst der PK in manchen Knochen, bei richtiger Therapie langsam. Es muss nicht immer gleich Chemo sein.


Was verseht man eigentlich unter früher Chemo? Taxotre ist zugelassen im hormonrefraktären Stadium, also in einer Phase der Erkrankung in der die antiandrogene Therapie nicht mehr greift. Nun gibt es Experten, die der Meinung sind, man sollte Taxotere schon in früheren Phasen der Erkrankung einsetzen bevor das Karzinom hormonrefraktär ist. Einige Leute setzen Taxotere adjuvant oder neoadjuvant zu lokalen Therapien ein. All diese Therapien sind experimentell. Man hat beim PK relativ wenig Erfahrung damit. Deshalb schielen einige Therapeuten zu den Brustkrebspatientinnen. Dort werden Chemotherapien adjuvant und neoadjuvant teilweise standardmäßig eingesetzt. Im Unterschied zum PK stehen beim Brustkrebs mehr wirksame und geprüfte zytostatische Medikamente zur Verfügung.

Für Emil ist diese Diskussion ziemlich theoretisch. Sein Karzinom wächst unter antiandrogener Therapie. Ob sekundäre Hormonmanipulationen noch etwas bringen würden ist unklar. Für meine Begriffe ist es wichtig, *jetzt* diesen schnellen PSA-Anstieg zu stoppen. Dies erreicht Emil nicht, in dem er längliche Diskussionen mit uns und/oder seinen Ärzten führt. Dies erreicht er, wenn überhaupt, nur dann, wenn er die Therapie einleitet.




> ... WW wird sagen die alte Platte ...


Nein, gar nicht. Ich bin mit dir der Meinung, dass eine gesunde Ernährung völlig unabhängig vom PK immer von Vorteil ist. Ich halte es auch für richtig, auf das Körpergewicht und ausreichend Bewegung zu achten. In der der Frage des Rauchens sind wir uns ohnehin einig.

Ob ein gesunde Ernährung unbedingt rein vegetarisch sein muss, da habe ich meine Zweifel. Zuviel tierische Fette sind sicher ungesund. 

Ich halte nichts von extremen Diätvorschlägen. Bei manchen Vorschlägen besteht die akute Gefahr der Mangelernährung.

Bei den oftmals überteuerten Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln habe ich ebenfalls Zweifel. Das gilt für Biobran in gleicher Weise wie für MCP und Brokkolikapseln. Da wird mit der Not der Erkrankten sehr viel Geschäft betrieben. Ich habe auch aufgrund von Hinweisen aus diesem Forum eine Zeit lang Silymarinkapseln genommen. Ohne Silymarin sind meine Transaminasen heute auch nicht schlechter geworden.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass Emil alleine durch diätische Maßnahmen und den Verzehr von Nahrungs-ergänzungsmitteln seinen PSA-Progress in den Griff bekommt.




> Eine Taxotere-Monotherapie hat in verschiedenen Phase I/II Studien PSA - Ansprechraten um die 40 %. Eine Kombination z.B. mit Estramustinphosphat hat PSA - Ansprechraten von 80 % gezeigt (n. K.Miller-C.Börgemann-J.Thüroff-P.Albers-M.Wirth aus "Der Urologe" 5/2006).


Den Artikel aus "Der Urologe" 5/2006 kenne ich nicht. Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert. Wo bekomme ich ihn her? Hast du ihn, lieber Werner, vorliegen? In elektronischer Form oder kannst du ihn einscannen?

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass Prof. Wirth seine Meinung öfters mal ändert. Auf den 57. Kongress der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V. (21. - 24. Sept. 2005 in Düsseldorf) empfiehlt Prof. Dr. med. Manfred P. Wirth, Dresden, - im Konsens mit seinen urologischen und onkologischen Kollegen - aufgrund der soliden Studienlage eine Taxotere-Therapie in dreiwöchigem Abstand mit der Dosierung 75 mg/m² mit Prednison (Glukokortikoid) als neuen Therapiestandart. *Eine Kombination mit Estramustin bringe dagegen keinen Vorteil und sei daher abzulehnen.* Ein LHRH-Analogon sollte jedoch weiter verwendet und auch Bisphosphonate können weiterhin gegeben werden. Anti-Androgene seien dagegen abzusetzen.

Dazu Prof. Dr. med. Wolfgang Schultze-Seemann: Ob die GnRH-Analoga noch in dieser Phase einen Effekt haben, muss bezweifelt werden.

*AM 09.11.05 schrieb Prof. Schultze-Seemann* im Lifeline Expertenrat: Zu diskutieren ist bei akzeptabler Verträglichkeit von Taxotere die Hinzunahme von Estramustinphosphat i.v. nach einigen Wochen. In diesem Beitrag äußert sich Prof. Schultze-Seemann übrigens auch zu sekundären Hormonmanipulationen, insbesondere Ketoconazol.

Für meine Begriffe würde Emil nichts verkehrt machen, wenn er jetzt mit Taxotere begänne. Ob Taxotere bei ihm greift, weiß er erst, wenn er es versucht hat. Parallel dazu kann er ja mit seinen Ärzten dann über die Hinzunahme von Estramustinphosphat diskutieren. 

Ich selbst werde diese Diskussion zum Anlass nehmen und mit meinen Ärzten über Estramustinphosphat reden. Dafür wäre es schön, wenn mir Werner Roesler den Artikel aus "Der Urologe" 5/2006 zuspielen könnte.

Außerdem diskutiere ich mit meinen Ärzten z. Zt. ganz heiß über die Hinzunahme von von Thalidomid. Allerdings ist auch das experimentell.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Winfried,
Emil ist wie Du und ich und viele andere krebskranke Menschen in einer extremen Drucksituation. Emil kann jetzt seine weitere Therapie nur dann verantwortlich beginnen, wenn er davon überzeugt sein kann. Er - Emil verzeih, wenn ich ich hier jetzt in der dritten Person spreche - hat jetzt die nächsten Wochen, um sich mit der Hilfe seiner Ärzte (er sollte sich unbedingt noch weitere Meinungen einholen) und der möglichst kurzzeitig einzufordernden und vergleichenden  Blutwerte,   ein Bild über seine tatsächliche Situation machen zu können. Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit erscheint nebst dem Ergebnis der Szintigraphie in der Tat beunruhigend. Die Zeit hat Emil aber, denn er steht ja nicht völlig ohne therapeutische Möglichkeiten  da.
Also Emil, falls Du das hier siehst, Ärmel hochkrempeln und den Ärzten auf den Wecker gehen!
Was den Artikel im Urologen betrifft, der wurde am 3.Mai 2006 Online publiziert über den Springer Medizin Verlag. Der korrespondierende Autor ist Prof.Dr. K.Miller:  kurt.miller@charite.de.
Falls Du nicht rankannst, schicke ich Dir den Artikel per gelber Post zu.
Maile mich bitte dazu kurz an.
Gruß Werner

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Ich selbst werde diese Diskussion zum Anlass nehmen und mit meinen Ärzten über *Estramustinphosphat* reden. Dafür wäre es schön, wenn mir Werner Roesler den Artikel aus "Der Urologe" 5/2006 zuspielen könnte.
> 
> Außerdem diskutiere ich mit meinen Ärzten z. Zt. ganz heiß über die Hinzunahme von von *Thalidomid*. _Allerdings ist auch das experimentell_.


Hallo Winfried,

vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Links ein wenig weiter:
http://www.springerlink.com/content/...2b679a977&pi=8
http://www.springerlink.com/content/1433-0563/

Die Zusammenfassung des angesprochenen Artikels aus "Der Urologe": http://www.springerlink.com/content/...386071cde&pi=3
 - darin kann ich allerdings nicht viel mehr finden, als wir derzeit ohnehin wissen.

Diesen Artikel hingegen finde ich ergiebiger, da er zu Deinen Fragen konkretere Antworten enthält:
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...X.2005.05946.x



> *Thalidomide, an anti-angiogenic agent, is known to be active in HRPC.* 
> In a small, openlabel,randomized, phase II trial, low-dose thalidomide (200 mg/day) was associated with a PSA decline of ≥50% in 18% of patients; there was a PSA decline of >40% in 28% of patients. None of the patients in the high-dose arm (1200 mg/day) had a PSAresponse [39]. 
> These findings generated interest in the potential of the combination of weekly docetaxel and daily thalidomide, which was compared with docetaxel monotherapy in 75 chemotherapy-naive patients with AIPC. The PSA response rate was higher in the combined therapy group (51%) than in the docetaxel monotherapy group (37%) [40]. 
> Although this trial was not designed to detect a survival difference, with further follow-up the median survival of patients treated with docetaxel/thalidomide was better  (25.9 months) than docetaxel alone (14.7 months,P=0.04) [41]. 
> Pleural effusions also occurred in both groups, but thrombotic events occurred only in the combined therapy group.
> Drugs that target vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF) also are of interest because plasma VEGF levels are elevated in patients with AIPC. Georgeet al.[42] reported that the plasma VEGF level was inversely correlated with survival time in patients. 
> A CALBG study [43] investigated the effect of adding bevacizumab, a monoclonal antibody to VEGF, to the combination of docetaxel and estramustine in patients with progressive metastatic HRPC. 
> The docetaxel regimen was administered every 3 weeks. There was a PSA response in 79% of patients and 42% with measurable disease had a partial response.
> There was one treatment-related death, due to a pulmonary embolism. 
> ...


Ergänzung: http://www.ufscc.ufl.edu/Professiona...ernews&cid=261

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> PS: Vielleicht kann uns WW einen Überblick über die Therapieabläufe in Frankfurt/M. geben?


Emil muss sich nicht zwingend nach Frankfurt wenden. Ich denke, das neu entstandene *MVZ mit Schwerpunkt Onkologie in Nürnberg* ist auch keine schlechte Adresse. Emil muss bedenken, dass er unter Chemotherapie den Auftrag bekommt, regelmäßige Blutkontrollen durchzuführen. Dafür und auch wenn er wöchentliche Infusionen bekäme, ist Frankfurt relativ weit weg.

Ich fahre derzeit alle drei Wochen nach Frankfurt, um dort Taxotere abzuholen. Ich habe *hier*, *hier*, *hier* und *dort* berichtet. Meine Blutkontrollen mache ich hier vor Ort beim Hausarzt, beim Urologen oder meistens im MVZ. Chemotherapie könnte ich auch im MVZ machen. Darüber denke ich nach. Ich rede aber auch gerne zwischendurch mal mit den Frankfurter Ärzten. Blutkontrollen könnte ich auch alle beim Hausarzt machen. Ich rede aber auch gerne mal mit den Onkologen im MVZ. So betreibe ich relativ hohen Aufwand. Ob mir das etwas nützt, ist fraglich. Nicht gut finde ich, wenn ich mich mit meinem Urologen auf Chemotherapie einige und der Erlanger Onkologe die Therapie dann ablehnt. In dieser Situation war ich froh, dass ich bereits damals in Frankfurt bekannt war und eine kurzfristige Alternative hatte.

Erstmalig war ich am 30.10.06 in der Frankfurter Onkologischen Ambulanz. Damals hatte ich (bei PSA ~ 10ng/ml) einen Termin in der Sprechstunde von Frau Prof. Jäger. Mir gefällt sehr gut, dass sich Frau Prof. Jäger nicht zu fein ist, mit Kassenpatienten zu reden. Frau Prof. Jäger empfahl mir damals, auf Flutamid umzustellen. Rückblickend war das ein schlechter Rat, weil mein Karzinom rein gar nicht darauf ansprach. Eingebracht hat mir dieses eine Verdoppelung des PSA binnen 4 Wochen. Andererseits gibt es Betroffen, siehe HansiB, die gut auf Flutamid ansprechen. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus würde ich Emil davon abraten, jetzt viel Zeit mit sekundären Hormonmanipulationen zu verbringen. Freitag den 1. Dez. 06, nachdem mir der neue PSA-Wert (20,2ng/ml) bekannt war, telefonierte ich mit Frau Prof. Jäger. Montags drauf hatte ich dann meine 1. Taxotere-Infusion in Frankfurt.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo miteinander,

das mit der Ernährung muss nicht übertrieben werden, wie ich es mache. Nicht unwichtig sind die Fette im Mastfleisch, ich versuche alle "Gifte" zu vermeiden.

Ob allein Flutamid den langsamen PSA Anstieg von 0,6 auf 1,46 in 7 Monaten  bewirkt hat, weiß ich nicht. Der größte Abfall von 4,91 auf 1,08 war nach dem Absetzen von Casodex, der gleichzeitigen Einnahme von 50 Celebrex und 2 - 3 Monate ohne Antiandrogen. Leider habe ich das ohne A nicht weitergeführt. Vielleicht wäre unter BioBran der PSA weiter gefallen oder ohne Flutamideinnahme länger unten geblieben.

Gute Nacht, ich kann nicht so spät ins Bett gehen wie manche von euch.

----------


## EPauli

Hallo Ihr vielen Helfer,

ich bin jetzt einige Tag untergetaucht. Die Fahrt zum PET nach Ulm und weitere Besuche beim Hausarzt, Urologen und Heilpraktiker haben viel Zeit und Kraft gekostet. Die neuen Nachrichten haben mich leider sehr deprimiert.
Ergebnis in Ulm: 
Dringender Verdacht auf Lokalrezidiv rechts am BlasenbodenMultiple KnochenmetastasenNachdem vor ½ Jahr in Ulm noch absolut nichts gefunden wurde, war dieser Befund natürlich niederschmetternd. 

Das PSA ist nach dem Absetzen von Casodex bis 1.Feb. innerhalb von 9 Tagen um 4ng/m auf 19 ng/ml gestiegen. Zuvor war das PSA innerhalb von 13 Tagen um 9ng/ml von 6 auf 15 gestiegen. Damit ist zwar das erhoffte Absinken ausgeblieben, jedoch zumindest der Anstieg gebremst. Es deutet vieles darauf hin, dass Casodex in den letzten Wochen den Krebs beim Wachsen geholfen hat.

Ich danke für die vielen wertvollen Anregungen und Hinweise, die ich von Euch Forumsteilnehmern erhalten habe. Nachdem die Empfehlungen nicht alle in die gleiche Richtung weisen, kann ich sie auch nicht alle befolgen. Ich und jeder Betroffene muss offensichtlich seinen eigenen Weg finden und auch ausbaden. Demnächst werde ich mich mit einigen, die sich meiner Probleme angenommen haben und sich in ähnlicher Situation befinden, per eMail in Verbindung zu setzen.

Ich werde nunmehr wöchentlich PSA messen lassen und bei nochmaligen Anstieg ein Flutamit nehmen. Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin bei Prof. Weißbach und bei meinem Onkologen. Ich befürchte - es wäre schön, wenn es anders wäre - dass ich um eine baldige Chemo nicht herumkomme. 

Für aktuelle Tipps, Details und Erfahrungen mit der Chemo, wäre ich dankbar. Dies würde bestimmt viele Forumsleser ebenfalls interessieren.
Noch eine Frage, wäre in meinem Falle *Proscar* oder *Avodart* als 3. Komponente der Hormonblockade noch sinnvoll? Bisher waren bei mir diese Medikamente nie ein Thema.

Danke!

Emil

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Das PSA ist nach dem Absetzen von Casodex bis 1. Feb. innerhalb von 9 Tagen um 4ng/m auf 19 ng/ml gestiegen. ...


Damit hast du jetzt eine PSAVZ von ca. 26 Tagen. Das ist, um es offen zu sagen, eine Katastrophe.




> ... Ich werde nunmehr wöchentlich PSA messen lassen und bei nochmaligen Anstieg ein Flutamit nehmen. ...


Das musst du dann, um den Erfolg beurteilen zu können, mindestens 3 Wochen nehmen. Wenn's schlecht läuft, bist du dann bei PSA=50ng/ml




> ... Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin bei Prof. Weißbach und bei meinem Onkologen. ...


Warum nicht mal Weißbach? Viel schlauer wirst du danach auch nicht sein. Prof. Weißbach wird dir möglicherweise Chemotherapie empfehlen und kann sie vermutlich auch selbst durchführen. Ich würde dir raten, mache Nägel mit Köpfen!




> ... Für aktuelle Tipps, Details und Erfahrungen mit der Chemo, wäre ich dankbar. Dies würde bestimmt viele Forumsleser ebenfalls interessieren.


Diesbezüglich wurde gerade in der letzten Zeit schon viel geschrieben. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass dies ein verzerrtes Bild abgibt. Diejenigen, denen es unter Chemo richtig schlecht geht, schreiben vermutlich keine Beiträge.

WW

----------


## HeikeM

Diesbezüglich wurde gerade in der letzten Zeit schon viel geschriben. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass dies ein verzerrtes Bild abgiebt. Diejenigen, denen es unter Chemo richtig schlecht geht, schreiben vermutlich keine Beiträge.

WW

Hallo, 
meinem Vater geht es z. Zt. unter "Taxotere" prima. 
Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, nimmt er an einer Studie teil.
Deshalb muß er jeden Tag "vorgdruckte Tagesberichte" über seinen Zustand ausfüllen.
Außer "Haarausfall" sind die Blätter leer...der PSA Wert geht "langsam" wieder runter!

Heike

----------


## WinfriedW

Zunächst möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Werner Roesler dafür bedanken, dass er mir so prompt die oben erwähnte Veröffentlichung aus "Der Urologe" 5/2006 zugeschickt hat. 




> ... Nachdem die Empfehlungen nicht alle in die gleiche Richtung weisen, kann ich sie auch nicht alle befolgen.


Nachdem mir diese Veröffentlichung vorliegt, kann ich mit den Widersprüchen bzgl. Estramustinphosphat aufräumen.

In dem Artikel steht dieses und jenes. Es ist mir jetzt zu viel Arbeit, den ganzen Artikel abzuschreiben. Ich beschränke mich deshalb auf die Aspekte bzgl. Estramustinphosphat.




> *Estramustinphosphat*
> 
> Über lange Zeit stellte Estramustinphosphat (EMP) die Standardtherapie des PSA-Progress nach primärer Androgendeprivation dar. Die Therapie führt zu Ansprechraten von etwa 20% und ist mit einem erheblichen Anteil gastrointestinaler und kardiovaskulärer Nebenwirkungen vergesellschaftet, sodass der Wert dieser Therapie derzeit deutlich limitiert ist.


 


> Doxetaxel hat in der Monotherapie in *Phase-I/II-Studien* PSA-Ansprechraten um 40% und in der Kombination mit Estramustinphosphat PSA-Ansprechraten bis 80% gezeigt. Dabei wurden mediane Überlebensraten von bis zu 27 Monaten erzielt, während bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt das mediane Überleben bei vergleichbaren Patientengruppen bei ca. 1 Jahr gelegen hatte.


Diese ermutigenden Phase-II-Ergebnisse führten schließlich zu 2 großen Phase-III Studien: TAX 327 (Doxetaxel Monotherapie) und SWOG 9916 (Doxetaxel plus Estramustinphosphat). In beiden Studien waren die Überlebensraten in etwa gleich, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass Estramustinphosphat keinen Benefit bringt.




> Obwohl ein direkter randomisierter Vergleich mit einer größeren Phase-III Studie fehlt, suggerieren die Daten aus TAX 327 und SWOG 9916, dass die Kombination von Doxetaxel und Estramustinphosphat *keinen Vorteil gegenüber der Monotherapie* mit Doxetaxel bringt. Das 3-wöchentliche Schema mit 75mg/m² kann nach der Datenlage als Standartschema gelten. .... 
> 
> ... Die Zugabe von 2-mal 5mg Prednison/Tag scheint ebenfalls keine Vorteile zu bringen und ist verzichtbar. ...


*Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?*

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Winfried!
Wir haben dieses Thema ja ausführlich am Telefon besprochen, leider ist das oft regelmäßig so, dass die Studien sich vom Ergebnis gegenseitig aufheben. Und leider verdecken diese Daten die Menschen, mit denen diese Studien gemacht wurden und werden.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Emil,

in diesem Thread haben ein paar Leute engagiert diskutiert und nun ist er tot. Mich würde z. B interessieren, was Prof. Weißbach denn nun gesagt hat.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Forum,
in der *Charite`(Interdisziplinäres Prostatakrebszentrum Berlin)* schlägt man z.Zt. bei einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom folgendes vor (ich bin gerade aus Berlin zurück):

*Max. Androgenblockade und monatliche Zometainfusionen.*
*Wenn es einen PSA-Anstieg gibt, "sollten dann die Optionen der sekundären Hormonmanipulation ausgeschöpft werden. In diesem Rahmen bietet sich auch die versuchsweise Gabe von Ketokonazol an. Zusätzlich kann eine Therapie mit Thalidomid versucht werden, allerdings erscheint bei kurzer PSA-Verdopplungszeit die Einleitung einer taxanbasierten Chemotherapie sinnvoll (Docetaxel-Monotherapie)."*
Wir sehen, dass diese Therapieoptionen sehr reduziert sind. Bei einer durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung von 16,5 Monaten mit Mitoxantron und 18,9 Monaten mit Docetaxel (s.Der Urologe 5 - 2006), nebst zum Teil erheblicher Nebenwirkungen (bei 75 mg/m2 alle 3 Wochen) sowie einhergehender Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität und einem guten Wirkungsspektrum bei nur ca. 40-50 % der betroffenen Männer, muß ganz schnell über weitere Therapieoptionen nachgedacht und diskutiert werden.

*Leider keine weiterführenden Nachrichten aus der Charite`!*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

solche Empfehlungen kann man ruhig den Hasen geben, ich glaube da sind wir im Forum schon bedeutend weiter. Wobei die Frage ist, bekommt man die vorgeschlagenen Therapien bei unseren Uros / Onkos, ich glaube eher nein.

----------


## WernerS

> Hallo Forum,
> in der *Charite`(Interdisziplinäres Prostatakrebszentrum Berlin)* schlägt man z.Zt. bei einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom folgendes vor (ich bin gerade aus Berlin zurück):
> 
> *............*
> 
> *Leider keine weiterführenden Nachrichten aus der Charite`!*
> 
> Gruß Werner R.


Hallo Namensvetter,

Dein Beitrag ist aus meiner Sicht recht interessant. Ich werde die Vorschläge der Charite meinem Urologen überreichen.

Nach OP, Bestrahlung der Loge und teilweiser ADT1 und ADT3 war mein PC Ende 2005 bzw. Anfang 2006 hormonunabhängig. Die anschließende Entwicklung des PSA war nicht erfreulich. Schließlich habe ich am 13.07.06 mit einer niedrigdosierten Taxoterechemo (35 mg/m2) begonnen.
Es waren 12 Anwendungen, mit jeweils 1 Woche Pause nach 3 Verabreichungen. Fertig damit war ich am 19.10.06.

Jetzt im Einzelnen:

ab 13.07. Docetaxel und Dexamethason
ab 17.07. Hinzunahme von Celebrex 200 mg (1-0-1) und Xenical 120 mg (1-1-1)
ab 07.08. Thalidomide 50 mg (0-0-1)

13.07.06 PSA 4,43 ng/ml
25.08.06 PSA 0,78 (nach 6 Anwendungen, KH-Labor) 
23.10.06 PSA 0,1 (19.10. war Ende, KH-Labor)
31.10.06 PSA 0,113 (bei Dr. FE, anderes Labor)
02.01.07 PSA 0,07 (Labor am Ort)
15.02.07 PSA 0,04 (Labor am Ort)

Die Weiterentwicklung des PSA wird spannend. Welchen Einfluß hat Thalidomide?

Gruß Werner S

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

wenn ich es richtig sehe nimmst du aus der HB nur Proscar. Deine befallenen LK sind noch vorhanden und "nur" durch die Chemo "bekämpft", was Thalidomid bringt wissen wir nicht. Ketokonazol haben schon verschiedene PKler versucht, wenn ich michr recht erinnere mit gemischtem Ergebniss und Nebenwirkungen. Mir stehen ja all die Medikamentenversuche noch bevor. Ich habe den letzten Donnerstag verpennt, wie waren die Vorträge, sehen wir uns am Donnerstag?

Gruss Hans

----------


## WernerS

> ......... nimmst du aus der HB nur Proscar. .........sehen wir uns am Donnerstag?


Hallo Hans,

ich nehme nicht nur Proscar nach der HB. Außer den schon genannten Medikamenten nehme ich

täglich Proscar 1-0-1
monatlich Zometa-Spritze
vierteljährlich Eligard 22,5 mg.

Gegen meine Inkontinenz brauche ich noch das Medikament Yentreve 40 mg (1-0-1).

Als wichtiges Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nehme ich BioBran1000, 1 Beutel täglich. Wenn am kommenden Donnerstag das Treffen der SHG BB ist, komme ich.

Gruß Werner

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Namensvetter,
> 
> 
> 
> Die Weiterentwicklung des PSA wird spannend. Welchen Einfluß hat Thalidomide?
> 
> Gruß Werner S


Hallo Namensvetter,

*Thalidomid (früher berüchtigt bekannt als Contergan...)*

Thalidomid wird z.Zt. in den USA und Europa bei sog. soliden Tumoren getestet.

Th. hat eine antineoplastische, antiflammatorische und eine antiangiogenetische Wirkung bei soliden Tumoren, also auch beim Prostatakrebs.
Schau`bitte unter Google nach! In der *Ärztezeitung  Update  vom 20.02.07* ist ein ausführlicher Artikel über Forschungs- und Anwendungsbereiche vorhanden und die Geschichte von Thalidomid.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

du nimmst ja auch schon eine Weile BioBran zur Immunstimmulierung, wie sind deine Erfahrungen, hat die Einnahme deine Nebenwirkungen der Chemo beeinflußt? Ich möchte demnächst die NK-Zellaktivität testen lassen und den sparsamen Nord- und Östlichdeutschen, die einem nichts glauben, eines Besseren belehren. Ich dachte immer wir wären die sparsamen "Schwaben". Ich habe sehr interessante Informationen (für Ärzte) über meine Zelluläre Bierhefe erhalten. Ich werde es dir am Donnerstag zeigen. Sehr informativ für Leber- und durch Chemo Geschädigte. Du nimmst 2 Proscar, geringere Mengen sollen ausreichen wurde kürzlich berichtet. Thalidomid u.v.m. und gute Ärzte habe ich noch vor mir, wenn ich von euren Erfahrungen lernen kann.

----------


## EPauli

> Hallo Emil,
> 
> in diesem Thread haben ein paar Leute engagiert diskutiert und nun ist er tot. Mich würde z. B interessieren, was Prof. Weißbach denn nun gesagt hat.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried, Werner und all die anderen Forumsteilnehmer!

Ich lebe noch. 

Nachdem mein PSA zwischen 1.-6.Feb. innerhalb von 5 Tagen von 19,5 auf 32 (in der zweiten Woche des Absetzen von Casodex 50) gestiegen war, bin ich in Panik geraten. Es waren einige gute Freunde, die nichts von unserer Krankheit verstehen, die mich wieder aufgebaut haben. 
Mit diesen katastrophalen Werten habe ich dann am 15.2. Prof. Weißbach aufgesucht. Aufgrund der Sachlage empfahl er mir die sofortige Chemo mit Docetaxel und Calcitriol. Zuvor hatte mein Onkologe ebenfalls den umgehenden Beginn der Chemo dringend empfohlen.
Ab 9.2., nachdem ich den hohen PSA-Wert erfahren hatte, habe ich Flutamid eingenommen. Meine Befürchtung, nach einer weiteren Woche bei einem PSA von 50 zu sein, hat sich Gott sei Dank nicht erfüllt. Mein PSA ist in den weiteren 8 Tagen, davon die letzten 5 Tagen mit Flutamid, nur auf 35µg gestiegen. Ich vermute, dass das PSA innerhalb dieses Zeitraums unter Flutamid sogar gesunken ist.
Dadurch entsteht wieder Verunsicherung, ob jetzt die Chemo, vorgesehen am 22.2., schon angebracht ist. Telefonische Rückfrage bei Prof.Weißbach war nicht möglich, weil er sich derzeit auf einem Urologenkongress in den USA befindet. 
Ferner vermute ich, dass mein Onkologe Pobleme wegen des hochdosierten Calcitriols (45µg täglich) bekommt. Ich selbst habe im Internet keine derart hochdosierten Tabletten gefunden. Ich werde morgen mit dem Onkologen in Ansbach noch ein Unterredung haben und mich wieder melden.

Seid alle recht herzlich gegrüßt!

Emil

----------


## EPauli

Hallo Werner und all die anderen,




> Dann gibt es zur Taxotere-Monotherapie viele andere Optionen, z.T. mit signifikant positiven Ergebnissen(s.z.B.: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/200...krebs/prostata...
> Also die Kombitherapie mit Docetaxel (Taxotere) und hochdosiertes Calcitriol. Die sog. ASCENT-Studie ("Androgen-independet Prostate Cancer Stidy of Calcitriol Enhanging Taxotere"). Diese Zwischenergebnisse wurden beim Urologenkongreß in Hamburg kürzlich vorgestellt.WW


Mein Onkologe und ich beabsichtigen, sobald sich mein PSA weiter erhöht, umgehend die Kombitherapie mit Docetaxel (Taxotere) und hochdosiertes Calcitriol durchzuführen. Details zur Therapie könnt Ihr nachfolgendem Beitrag, leider nur in englisch, entnehmen. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

*1:* J Clin Oncol. 2007 Feb 20;25(6):669-74.Links Double-blinded randomized study of high-dose calcitriol plus docetaxel compared with placebo plus docetaxel in androgen-independent prostate cancer: a report from the ASCENT Investigators.
*Beer TM*, *Ryan CW*,*Venner PM*,*Petrylak DP*,*Chatta GS*,*Ruether JD*, *Redfern CH*,*Fehrenbacher L*,*Saleh MN*,*Waterhouse DM*,*Carducci MA*, *Vicario D*,*Dreicer R*,*Higano CS*,*Ahmann FR*,*Chi KN*,*Henner WD*,*Arroyo A*,*Clow FW*; 
*ASCENT Investigators*. 

Division of Hematology and Medical Oncology, Department of Medicine, Oregon Health & Science University, Portland, OR 97239, USA. beert@ohsu.edu

PURPOSE: To compare the safety and activity of DN-101, a new high-dose oral formulation of calcitriol designed for cancer therapy, and docetaxel with placebo and docetaxel. PATIENTS AND METHODS: Patients with progressive metastatic androgen-independent prostate cancer and adequate organ function received weekly docetaxel 36 mg/m2 intravenously for 3 weeks of a 4-week cycle combined with either 45 microg DN-101 or placebo taken orally 1 day before docetaxel. The primary end point was prostate-specific antigen (PSA) response within 6 months of enrollment, defined as a 50% reduction confirmed at least 4 weeks later. RESULTS: Two hundred fifty patients were randomly assigned. Baseline characteristics were similar in both arms. Within 6 months, PSA responses were seen in 58% in DN-101 patients and 49% in placebo patients (P = .16). Overall, PSA response rates were 63% (DN-101) and 52% (placebo), P = .07. Patients in the DN-101 group had a hazard ratio for death of 0.67 (P = .04) in a multivariate analysis that included baseline hemoglobin and performance status. Median survival has not been reached for the DN-101 arm and is estimated to be 24.5 months using the hazard ratio, compared with 16.4 months for placebo. Grade 3/4 adverse events occurred in 58% of DN-101 patients and in 70% of placebo-treated patients (P = .07). Most common grade 3/4 toxicities for DN-101 versus placebo were neutropenia (10% v 8%), fatigue (8% v 16%), infection (8% v 13%), and hyperglycemia (6% v 12%). CONCLUSION: This study suggests that DN-101 treatment was associated with improved survival, but this will require confirmation because survival was not a primary end point. The addition of weekly DN-101 did not increase the toxicity of weekly docetaxel.

Hat jemand weitere Kenntnisse über diese Therapie oder Erfahrungen damit?
Zunächst hoffe ich, dass ich mit dem Wechsel des Antiandrogens nun doch noch etwas Zeit gewinnen kann.

Ich danke Euch alle für Eure Beiträge und Euer Interesse.

Ich grüße Euch alle recht herzlich aus Mittelfranken!

Emil

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

[quote=EPauli;8470]Hallo Werner und all die anderen,



Mein Onkologe und ich beabsichtigen, sobald sich mein PSA weiter erhöht, umgehend die Kombitherapie mit Docetaxel (Taxotere) und hochdosiertes Calcitriol durchzuführen. Details zur Therapie könnt Ihr nachfolgendem Beitrag, leider nur in englisch, entnehmen. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

*1:* J Clin Oncol. 2007 Feb 20;25(6):669-74.Links Double-blinded randomized study of high-dose calcitriol plus docetaxel compared with placebo plus docetaxel in androgen-independent prostate cancer: a report from the ASCENT Investigators.
*Beer TM*, *Ryan CW*,*Venner PM*,*Petrylak DP*,*Chatta GS*,*Ruether JD*, *Redfern CH*,*Fehrenbacher L*,*Saleh MN*,*Waterhouse DM*,*Carducci MA*, *Vicario D*,*Dreicer R*,*Higano CS*,*Ahmann FR*,*Chi KN*,*Henner WD*,*Arroyo A*,*Clow FW*; 
*ASCENT Investigators*. 

beert@ohsu.edu

Hallo Emil!

Ich freue mich, dass Du Dich von der Angst (die wir alle als die Betroffenen  haben, die sich mit dieser Krankheit im fortgeschrittenen Stadium auseinander setzen müssen) nicht hast unterkriegen lassen!
Weiter freue ich mich wegen Deines offenbar dialogfähigen Arztes, der die Bereitschaft zeigt, diesen für die etablierten Fachleute (hier in Deutschland) neuen Weg zu gehen. Und ich freue mich, dass Du mit diesem, Deinem  Beitrag die destruktive Energie der Krankheit in eine konstruktive umgesetzt hast.

Aufgrund der vorliegenden Studienergebnisse kann diese Kombinationsvariante (Docetaxel und hochdosiertes Calcitriol) u.U. eine nicht nur für Dich verträglichere Anwendung bedeuten, als die bisher etablierte Standardtherapie mit Docetaxel als Monotherapie.

Da Du jetzt ja auch noch auf die Wirkung der jetzigen Therapieanwendungen blickst, kannst Du auch noch auf vielleicht zusätzliche Therapiemöglichkeiten schauen und Dich beraten lassen:  www.biokrebs.de  (Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr) - Email: information@biokrebs.de
Tel.: 06221 - 13802 - 0.

Evtl. können hier Forumteilnehmer über ihre Erfahrungen mit Elementen dieser Therapieausrichtung berichten.

Ich bin mir dessen bewußt, dass das, was ich hier formuliere, die wesentliche Ausrichtung für die Zukunft werden muß:

*Wir brauchen eine Plattform hier im Forum, die sich speziell  mit der Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms  k**ritisch und innovativ auseinandersetzt. Ergebnisse aus Forschung, Diagnostik und Therapie müssen geordnet und auch neuen Betroffenen einfach und anschaulich, jedoch auch aktuell wissenschaftlich angeboten werden.*

Nun werden gleich  die Argumente kommen: Wir seien doch hier lediglich Laien, die über ihre Probleme diskutieren wollen. Wir seien doch keine Wissenschaftler, Ärzte, sonst. Fachleute usw.. Überall im Forum seien doch schon Berichte, Artikel, Auswertungen(und und und) vorhanden
 (Stichwort Forumsextrakt... usw., usw...       Hierzu sage ich, was mir vor kurzer Zeit ein uns  allen bekannter Arzt gesagt hat:   

*Schauen sie in das Forum, wenn sie sich nicht in diesem Dschungel von Informationen zurechtfinden, kommen sie zu mir.*

Das zeigt einerseits, dass wir unsere guten Ärzte dringend brauchen. Andererseits zeigt das auch, dass wir auch *unsere   Kompetenz* brauchen, um diese guten Ärzte auch weiter bringen zu können, indem sie sich mit uns kritischen und gebildeten Patienten konstruktiv und eben kompetent zur individuellen Therapieplanung beraten können.

Ich bitte hier die Forumsteilnehmer um eine rege, höfliche  und  respektvolle Diskussion. 

Ich sage allen, die hier das möglicherweise für nicht notwendig halten:

*Es geht hier um Leben und Tod!*

*Dafür lohnt es sich allemal  zu kämpfen!*

Ich bitte also auch die Forumsteilnehmer um ihre Unterstützung bei diesem Vorhaben, die durch das Können Ihrer Ärzte glücklicherweise nicht die Probleme eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms haben.

 Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich lebe noch.


Davon war ich ausgegangen. 




> Mit diesen katastrophalen Werten habe ich dann am 15.2. Prof. Weißbach aufgesucht. Aufgrund der Sachlage empfahl er mir die sofortige Chemo mit Docetaxel und Calcitriol. ...


Es überrascht mich etwas, dass Prof. Weißbach die Kombination Docetaxel plus hoch dosiertes Calcitriol empfiehlt. Ich weiß, dass es diesbezüglich gute Zahlen in Phase-II-Studien gibt. Es ist aber keine zugelassene Therapie und es ist unklar ob diese Zahlen in einer Phase-III-Studie bestätigt werden. Meine Onkologen sind deshalb zurückhaltend. Weißbach scheint hier experimentierfreudiger zu sein. Hat er eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombination?  




> Ferner vermute ich, dass mein Onkologe Pobleme wegen des hochdosierten Calcitriols (45µg täglich) bekommt. Ich selbst habe im Internet keine derart hoch dosierten Tabletten gefunden. Ich werde morgen mit dem Onkologen in Ansbach noch ein Unterredung haben und mich wieder melden.


*Asentar (DN-101)* ist ein nicht zugelassenes Medikament des Biotech-Unternehmens *Novacea®*. Es gibt offenbar eine von Novacea®  finanzierte und von Sanofi Aventis® geförderte und unterstützte  Phase-III-Studie, die die Zulassung dieses Medikaments beim Prostatakrebs zum Ziel hat. Darin scheint die *Vivantes GmbH* involviert zu sein.

Ich weiß nicht, ob man als nicht Studienteilnehmer dieses Medikament über irgendwelche Kanäle beschaffen kann.

Die Alternative wäre, ½ Packung Calcitriol-Kapseln auf einmal zu schlucken. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob der in Asentar enthaltene Wirkstoff wirklich genau der gleiche ist, wie der in den Calcitriol-Kapseln. Angeblich sollen die Nebenwirkungen von Asentar weniger heftig sein.

Wenn ich das *Studienprotokoll* richtig verstanden habe, wird übrigens nicht täglich 45µg Calcitriol verabreicht sondern einmal wöchentlich am Tag vor der Taxotere®-Infusion (Docetaxel 36 mg/m²) für drei Wochen innerhalb eines vierwöchentlichen Zyklus mit einer Woche Pause.

Du wirst uns auf dem Laufenden halten, Emil.

Alles Gute Winfried

----------


## EPauli

Hallo Wilfried und Werner und all die anderen,

wegen der unbefriedigenden, nur kurzfristiger Wirkung des Antiandrogenwechsels habe ich mich letztendlich zur Durchführung einer Chemotherapie entschlossen. 

Gestern habe ich meine erste Chemo - 3 Wochen in einem 4-Wochen Zyklus, 36mg/m² Doxetaxel mit 45µg Calcitriol - begonnen. Anstelle Asentar (DN-101) habe ich am Tag vor der Chemo 2 x 20 Tabletten Rocaltrol 0,5µg (Wirkstoff Calcitriol) eingenommen. Auch Weißbach wusste keine Möglichkeit, in Deutschland an DN-101 zu kommen. Nachdem ich die möglichen Nebenwirkungen bei der Einnahme von einer Rocaltrol 0,5µg gelesen hatte, hatte ich bei der Einnahme von 80 Tabletten an einem Tag ein ungutes Gefühl. Und mir war an dem Einnahmetag und an dem Tag der Chemo auch nicht ganz wohl. Ich war schlaff, müde und hatte ein Drücken in der Brust. Ich kann jedoch nicht sagen, waren dies die Nebenwirkungen der vielen Tabletten oder die Angst davor und vor der bevorstehenden Chemo.

Die Chemo selbst verlief problemlos. Eine Infusion gegen das Schlechtwerden, dann Taxotere und danach noch eine geringe Menge mit Kochsalzlösung (zum Nachspülen). Die Atmosphäre in einem Raum mit über 15 weiteren Chemopatienten war etwas bedrückend. Richtig unangenehm waren die Kühlhandschuhe, offensichtlich aus dem Gefrierfach. Trotz eines dünnen Schutzhandschuhes fürchtete ich Erfrierungen. Müssen die wirklich so ar...kalt sein?
Ich fühlte mich nach der Chemo wesentlich besser als die Tage zuvor, ging bei herrlichstem Wetter noch in Ansbach spazieren und Eisessen, hatte eine gute Nacht und fühle mich derzeit sauwohl.

Ich habe mein Profil mit meinen neuen Werten ergänzt.

Weitere Informationen zur Chemo-Kombi-Therapie, die ich zwischenzeitlich gesammelt habe.

1. Wo ist das mir nächstgelegene Studienzentrum zum Raum Ansbach? Leider liegt keines unserer Studienzentren in Ihrer unmittelbaren Nähe. Es kämen unsere Zentren in Augsburg, Kirchheim/Teck (bei Stuttgart) Zwickau, Fulda oder Heidelberg in Frage.

2. Muss eine Chemo innerhalb der Studie in einem Studienzentrum oder kann Sie auch in einem näher gelegen Onkologie-Zentrum durchgeführt werden? Nein, die komplette Therapie muss im Studienzentrum erfolgen. Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie im Falle der Randomisation in die Calcitriol-Gruppe in drei von 4 Zykluswochen vor Ort therapiert werden müssen.

3. Werden bei der Studie Patienten Calcitriol bzw. Placebo verabreicht? Eine Gruppe erhält Standardtherapie, d.h. alle 3 Wochen Chemo+Prednison, die andere Gruppe erhält Chemo+Calcitriol in 3 von 4 Zykluswochen.

4. Kann die Kombitherapie auch außerhalb einer Studie durchgeführt werden und können Sie hierzu Details der Studie zur Verfügung stellen? Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass Details der Studie nicht weiter gegeben werden können, über eine Therapie außerhalb der Studie entscheidet Ihr behandelnder Arzt gemeinsam mit Ihnen; jedoch steht das Prüfpräparat dem Deutschen Markt nicht zur Verfügung und stellt keine zugelassene Therapieform dar.

Die Auskünfte 1  4 (in Blau) habe ich von auo@meckevidence.de erhalten, erster Ansprechpartner für die Aufnahme in die Studie.

4. Eine Zusammenfassung der Studie auf Englisch kann auf nachfolgendem Link aufgerufen werden. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=pubmed&cmd=Retrieve&dopt=AbstractPlus&list_uids=17308271&query_hl=3&itool=pubmed_docsum

5. Wer Genaueres darüber wissen will, kann sich per Email an mich wenden.

Ich grüße Euch alle und genießt die schönen Tage!
Emil

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Emil,

nun ist näherungsweise das eingetreten, was ich unter *#42* befürchtete. Dein letzter dokumentierter PSA-Wert ist zwar noch nicht ganz bei 50ng/ml aber auch nicht weit davon entfernt.

In unserer Situation hat sich der PSA-Wert schnell mal verdoppelt. Ich habe hingegen 5 dreiwöchentliche Zyklen Taxotere benötigt, um ihn wieder zu halbieren. Das ist ein ziemlicher Mist.

Du bekommst nun beim Ansbacher Onkologen 36mg/m² Taxotre 3 Wochen in einem 4-Wochen Zyklus  plus 45µg Calcitriol jeweils am Tag vor der Infusion. Du erhältst diese Therapie im Rahmen eines Therapieversuchs und außerhalb jeglicher Studie - richtig?

Oben schreibst du, du hättest am Tag vor der Chemo 2 x 20 Tabletten Rocaltrol 0,5µg eingenommen. Nach meiner Rechnung müsstest du 90 Tabletten einnehmen, um auf die anvisierten 45µg zu kommen. Das ist fast die ganze 100er Schachtel zu 132,- Euro. Was sagt die Krankenkasse dazu?

Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie deine Blutwerte darauf reagieren, insbesondere Serum-Kalzium, Kreatinen, Harnsäure und Gamma-GT. Hast du den Auftrag, dich kalziumarm zu ernähren? Wie ist es mit Herz, Kreislauf und Blutdruck?

Natürlich interessiert mich dann auch der Therapieerfolg. Du wirst uns auf dem Laufenden halten.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit deiner Therapie,

Winfried

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Emil,

verrate uns doch mal, welche Erfolge bzw. Misserfolge und Nebenwirkungen du bisher mit deiner Therapie zu verzeichnen hast.

WW

----------


## EPauli

Hallo Winfried und andere Interessierte,

danke für Deine Antwort vom 15.03.07 und Deine Nachfrage vom 5.04.07.

Wie Du aus meinem ergänzten Profil ersiehst, war mein PSA am Tag der ersten Chemo sogar verdammte 56 µg/ml. Es ist richtig, dass ich meine Kombi-Therapie außerhalb einer Studie mache. Ich nehme nicht, wie in meinem Beitrag #58 erwähnt, 2 x 20 Tabletten Rocaltrol 0,5 µg, sondern *4* x 20 Tabletten. Eigentlich fehlen noch 10 Tabletten auf 45 µg Calcitriol in der Studie. Ich werde diesbezüglich bei der nächsten Sprechstunde mit meinem Arzt vor der 2. Chemorunde am 10.4.07 nachfragen. 

Ich bin privat versichert. Meine Krankenkasse hat die Erstattung des Rocaltrols zunächst mit der Begründung die medizinische Notwendigkeit ist nicht erkennbar abgelehnt. Nachdem ich die einschlägigen Studienberichte übersandt habe, wurde die Erstattung zunächst für ein Jahr genehmigt.

Nun zu meinen Blutwerten. Sie haben sich vom 13.3.07, unmittelbar vor der ersten Chemo, bis 27.3.07, unmittelbar vor der 3. Chemo folgendermaßen entwickelt.

Calcium i.S. 1.95 - 1.93 (anfänglich kalziumarme Ernährung wurde eingestellt),
Kreatinin i.S. 0,93 - 0.80, Harnsäure i.S. 4 .4 - 4.7, Gamma GT 39 - 40

Du siehst, diese Werte haben sich wenig verändert. Dagegen sind andere Werte in den Keller gerauscht:

Leuko 6,2 - 3,6, Hb 11,6 - 9,7 (ich hoffe, diese Werte haben sich in der chemofreien Woche etwas erholt, damit die Chemo weitergeführt werden kann)

Die Tumormarker Alk.Phosphatase (AP) 779  469 und LDH 562  402 haben den Rückzug angetreten. Neue PSA-Werte habe ich noch nicht.

Mein bisheriger leichter Bluthochdruck besteht seit Beginn der Chemo nicht mehr. Ich habe die blutdrucksenkende Medikamente abgesetzt.

Leider war die anfängliche Verträglichkeit der Therapie nicht dauerhaft. Nach dem anfänglichen Wohlbefinden hat sich leider eine dauerhafte leichte bis mittlere Übelkeit, leichter Durchfall, starker physischer Leistungsabfall und latente Müdigkeit eingestellt. Bei den bisherigen 3 Chemos gab es Probleme beim Setzen der Infusionen (3-4-maliges Stechen). Aus diesem Grund wurde bei mir in der Chemopause in der 4. Woche, vor vier Tagen, unterm rechten Schlüsselbein ein Port per OP unter Vollnarkose eingesetzt. Ferner bin ich nach Beginn der beiden letzten Taxotere-Infusionen, nach ca. 5 Minuten kollabiert. Nach kurzer Unterbrechung und großer Aufregung konnten die Infusionen dann problemlos zu Ende geführt werden. Überwiegend wird im Forum geschildert, dass die Chemo problemlos vertragen wird. Offensichtlich hat ein Forumsteilnehmer recht, der meinte, dass die Betroffenen, denen es bei der Chemo schlecht geht, kein Bedürfnis (Kraft) mehr haben, sich am Forum zu beteiligen.

Auch mir fällt es derzeit nicht mehr so leicht, mich öfters im Forum zu Wort zu melden. Ich bin alleinstehend im eigenen Haus mit großem Garten. Ich brauche den größten Teil meiner verbleibenden Kraft, meinen laufenden Betrieb (Haushalt, Garten, Arztbesuche und sonstige Arbeiten) zu bewältigen. Seit der Chemo ist an eine weitere berufliche Tätigkeit nicht mehr zu denken. Ich bin bis auf Weiteres krank geschrieben.

Nachdem ich weiterhin starkes Interesse an den Forumsbeiträgen habe, werde auch ich meine Erfahrungen weiterhin im Forum und an einzelne Betroffene weitergeben.

Soviel für heute. Dir Wilfried und allen Leidensgenossen viel Kraft und Erfolg bei Eurem Kampf gegen den Krebs.

Ich wünsche Dir und allen Lesern ein frohes und gesegnetes Osterfest. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere auch Zuversicht und Trost in der Osterbotschaft finden, nach der es auch ein Danach gibt.

In diesem Sinne herzlicher Gruß von

Emil

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Soviel für heute. Dir Wilfried und allen Leidensgenossen viel Kraft und Erfolg bei Eurem Kampf gegen den Krebs.

Ich wünsche Dir und allen Lesern ein frohes und gesegnetes Osterfest. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere auch Zuversicht und Trost in der Osterbotschaft finden, nach der es auch ein Danach gibt.

In diesem Sinne herzlicher Gruß von Emil



Hallo Emil!

Ich habe oft an Dich gedacht! Gestern haben wir im Rahmen unserer Gruppensitzung u.a. über die Anwendung von Taxotere und Calcitriol gesprochen. Ebenso über die allgemein hier in Deutschland praktizierte Taxotere-Monotherapie sowie über weitere Therapie-Optionen beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom.

Ich danke Dir für Deine Informationen und bitte Dich, uns weiter zu informieren! 

Danke auch für Deine Ostergrüße! Ich wünsche ebenso wie Du allen Betroffenen und deren Angehörigen ein besinnliches und hoffnungsvolles Osterfest!

Und hier ganz besonders wünsche ich *Dir* weiter diesen Mut und die Kraft in der Auseinandersetzung mit dieser Deiner Krankheit, die ja auch unsere ist.

*Also, Emil, Du bist nicht allein!*

*Ich grüße Dich herzlich! Werner R.*

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich habe oft an Dich gedacht! Gestern haben wir im Rahmen unserer Gruppensitzung u.a. über die Anwendung von Taxotere und Calcitriol gesprochen. Ebenso über die allgemein hier in Deutschland praktizierte Taxotere-Monotherapie sowie über weitere Therapie-Optionen beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom.


Hier in Deutschland wird allgemein Taxotere-Monotherapie praktiziert, weil es hierzu abgeschlossene Phase-III-Studien gibt, die so interpretiert werden, dass insbesondere eine Kombination mit Estramustinphosphat (Estracyt®) nichts bringt obwohl es in den vorangegangenen Phase-II-Studien so aussah als brächte diese Kombination einen Benefit genüber der Monotherapie.

Zu Taxotere plus hoch dosiertem Calcitriol (*Asentar (DN-101)*) gibt es eine laufende Phase-III-Studie aber noch keine Ergebnisse. Vor diesem Hintergrund dürfte es schwierig werden, die gesetzliche Krankenkasse von diesem Protokoll zu überzeugen. Insbesondere gibt es auch keine Ärzte, die mit dieser Therapie wirklich praktische Erfahrungen haben. Ich habe mir bei einem meiner zahlreichen Arztkontakte erzählen lassen, dass hohe Dosen Calcitriol auch erhebliche Komplikationen hervorrufen können. Insofern stellt sich bei Emil auch die Frage, inwieweit seine Beschwerden nicht eine Folge von Taxotere sondern vom hoch dosierten Calcitriol sind.

Am 14. Januar 07 berichtete in diesem Forum *Roland M über seine Erfahrungen* mit Taxotere plus hoch dosiertem Calcitriol.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass uns Emil weiter berichtet, wobei mich natürlich auch das PSA-Ansprechen interessiert. Alleine ein niedriger PSA-Wert garantiert allerdings auch noch kein langes Leben. Bekanntlich ist es bei den Taxotere-Monotherapien so, dass mit der wöchentlichen Applikation (30mg/m²) mit einer Woche Pause in der 4. Woche niedrigere PSA-Werte erreicht werden als mit der dreiwöchentlich verabreichten hohen Dosis (75mg/m²). Trotz höheren PSA-Werten lebten in den Studien die Patienten mit der dreiwöchentlich Applikation länger.




> ... Seit der Chemo ist an eine weitere berufliche Tätigkeit nicht mehr zu denken. Ich bin bis auf Weiteres krank geschrieben.


Ich versuche den Kontakt zu meiner Firma aufrecht zu erhalten. Konkret lasse ich mich in der Woche nach der Taxotere-Infusion krankschreiben und arbeite zwischendurch 14 Tage bis zur nächsten Infusion. Davon abgesehen hängen meine Projekte ganz schön und es gibt schon auch die Überlegung, ob ich nicht die Erwerbsunfähigkeit anstreben sollte. Was will ich in diesem Leben noch erreichen? Das ist vermutlich das größte Problem bei dieser Erkrankung. Ich kann mir alle Pläne knicken und um meine Altersversorgung brauche ich mich auch nicht mehr zu sorgen. Dennoch fahre ich im Mai erst mal in Urlaub. Botswana ist das Ziel. Ich absolviere z. Zt. nebenbei das Impfprogramm.

Frohe Ostern wünscht euch Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

dein Pessimismus und Resignation gefällt mir gar nicht. Wie gesagt, Vortrag von Dr. Eichhorn, vielleicht braucht man ein umfangreicheres Konzept. Nicht nur wie ich es auch mache (bei mir scheint es zu funktionieren) den Versuch mit dem Einen oder Anderen Medikament bzw. Therapie. Wie erhieltst du Thalidomid, was hast du gezahlt. Es gibt große Preisunterschiede. Hast du Ketokonazol versucht, ich wäre an 1 Tablette interessiert.

Das Impfprogramm wird die Anzahl deiner Blutkörperchen verringern. Wie du weißt, bin ich erschrocken, nachdem die Lymphozyten (meine NK-Zellen) sich nach einer Polioschutzimpfung stark reduziert hatten. Es normalisiert sich wieder, man sollte sich was dagegen überlegen.

Gruß und viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Wie erhieltst du Thalidomid, was hast du gezahlt.


Für Thalidomid brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein ärztliches Rezept. Außerdem musste ich einen Stapel Papier unterschreiben, wo ich auf die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen hingewiesen wurde. Ich musste auch unterschreiben, dass ich nicht schwanger bin  :eek!: . Damit sichert sich sowohl die Ärztin als auch die Apotheke ab. Alle Risiken liegen beim Patienten. Es ist aber wohl so, dass dies Ärzte und Apotheken etwas unterschiedlich handhaben. Zum zweiten Teil deiner Frage habe ich dir eine private Nachricht geschickt.

Thalidomid nehme ich seit dem 29.03.07. Am 03.04.07 habe ich die Dosis von 50mg/Tag auf 100mg/Tag erhöht. Gestern hatte ich dann Ödeme. So etwas hatte ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht. Es ist nicht sicher, dass Thalidomid die Ursache ist, denn Ödeme werden auch bei Taxotere als mögliche Nebenwirkung genannt. Vielleicht ist es die Kombination. Insgesamt hat Thalidomid ähnliche Nebenwirkungen wie Taxotere, z. B. auch Neuropathie. Jedenfalls habe ich gestern kein Thalidomid genommen.




> Hast du Ketokonazol versucht, ...


Nein, bisher nicht. Das ist noch eine Option, die ich habe.




> Das Impfprogramm wird die Anzahl deiner Blutkörperchen verringern. Wie du weißt, bin ich erschrocken, nachdem die Lymphozyten (meine NK-Zellen) sich nach einer Polioschutzimpfung stark reduziert hatten. ...


Tetanus, Diphtherie, Polio habe ich bereits am 05.03.07 gemacht und danach, am 29.03.07, schon wieder Taxotere. Letzte Woche waren meine Leukozyten sehr weit im Keller (1,8 * 10³/µL) und die Lymphozyten ebenfalls (0,31 * 10³/µL bzw. 17,1%)

WW

----------


## Harro

*Malaria-Prophylaxe*

Hallo Winfried,

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du auch daran gedacht hast. Es gibt allerdings auch Experten, und so hatte man es mir geraten, wenn Du in ein Malaria gefährdetes Gebiet einfährst,  dir die Substanz vor Ort in einer guten Pharmacie zu kaufen, weil die dort immer am besten wissen, welcher Krankheitstyp gerade aktuell ist. In der Regel wird dann das Medikament frisch gemixt, so daß das Ansteckungsrisiko verringert werden kann. Das Medikament von hier sollte man zwar mitnehmen, aber normal erst im akuten Fall einsetzen. Besser ist also, sich auf die Erfahrungen der Experten vor Ort zu verlassen. 

*"Humor, Zärtlichkeit und Aufmüpfigkeit sind die besten Mittel gegen das Altern"             * (Yves Montand)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Patrick

> *Malaria-Prophylaxe*
> 
> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du auch daran gedacht hast. Es gibt allerdings auch Experten, und so hatte man es mir geraten, wenn Du in ein Malaria gefährdetes Gebiet einfährst,  dir die Substanz vor Ort in einer guten Pharmacie zu kaufen, weil die dort immer am besten wissen, welcher Krankheitstyp gerade aktuell ist. In der Regel wird dann das Medikament frisch gemixt, so daß das Ansteckungsrisiko verringert werden kann. Das Medikament von hier sollte man zwar mitnehmen, aber normal erst im akuten Fall einsetzen. Besser ist also, sich auf die Erfahrungen der Experten vor Ort zu verlassen. 
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


*Sorry Hutschi,
dem muss ich aber ganz energisch Widersprechen !
Jeder der in ein Malaria gefährdetes Gebiet fährt sollte sich vorher
beim Gesundheitsamt erkundigen, welcher Malariatyp gerade in diesem Gebiet überwiegend kursiert.
Und dann sollte man Beginnen die Prophylaxe durchzuführen. Sollte es nämlich zur Infektion kommen, dann verläuft die Krankheit erheblich günstiger als wenn man versucht sich vor Ort zu schützen.
Ggf. kann das dann auch schon zu spät sein, denn ein Mückenstich
ggf. schon bei der Einreise kann ausreichen um dir den gesamten Urlaub zu versauen, wenn nicht noch schlimmeres.
Ferner sollte man sich vor Beginn der Prophylaxe genau mit seinem Hausarzt absprechen welche Medikamente man zur Zeit einnimmt. Im schlimmsten Falle können einige Substanzen die Wirkung der Malariamittel aufheben !
Und zu den Medikamenten vor Ort: In einigen Gegenden dieser Welt würde ich lediglich Kopfschmerztabletten kaufen. Leider ist es so das
Malariamedikamente ziemlich teuer sind und sogar auf diesem Sektor Plagiate auf dem Markt sind... und so nimmt man Medikamente ein die einem das Leben retten sollen und die in Wirklichkeit nur Brausepulver sind.
Daher: Die Prophylaxe schon hier beginnen. Ggf. bei einem vernünftigen Arzt oder Krankenhaus am Reiseziel noch ein spezielles
Medikament zur Unterstützung besorgen.
Und an eins Denken: Beim kleinsten Anzeichen von Unwohlsein / Fieber sofort zum Arzt. Da gilt auch noch bis 3 Wochen nach Rückkehr !
*

----------


## Schorschel

> *Daher: Die Prophylaxe schon hier beginnen.*


Patrick, Du hast grundsätzlich Recht mit allem, was Du schreibst.

Es kommt aber zunächst darauf an, welche Art von Reise man macht. Ob man wirklich in gefährdete Gebiete fährt oder z.B. nur in gute Zelt-Camps im Okawango-Delta (wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Gebiete derzeit gefährlich sind!).

Es kommt zum Zweiten auch kompetente Stimmen, die sagen: Keine Prophylaxe, sondern bei Verdacht und/oder Mückenstich gleich das Akutmittel in entsprechender Dosis nehmen. Das sei unter'm Strich weniger belastend und nervig als die Prophylaxe.

Ich habe bei meinem letzten Besuch in Sambia/Botswana/Südafrika, der mit 4,5 Wochen sogar recht lang war, _keine_ Prophylaxe gemacht (auch aus Solidarität zu meiner Frau, die die Tabletten nicht vertragen hat, was alles andere als selten ist). 

Ein Anruf im Tropen-Institut in HH hilft oft weiter; die sind die wirklichen Profis.

Egal, lieber Winfried. Du wirst eine tolle Reise haben! Viel Freude und Spaß dabei!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

Auch nicht schlecht, machen wir hier ein Malaria-Forum draus. Das Okawango-Delta ist jedenfalls Risikogebiet. Malaria-Prophylaxe habe ich im Hinterkopf. Ich werde euch informieren, wenn ich zu einer Entscheidung gekommen bin.

WW

----------


## EPauli

Danke Werner für Deine liebe Grüße vom 7.4.07 (#62)

Danke Winfried für Deinen Beitrag vom 8.4.07 (#63) und den Hinweis auf Roland M über seine Erfahrungen mit Taxotere+Calcitriol. Du hast Dir mit Botswana ein ungewöhnliches aber bestimmt tolles Urlaubsziel ausgewählt. Verlaufe Dich nicht in der Kalahari und komme gesund und voll neuer Kraft wieder zurück. 

Danke für die weiteren Beiträge.

Nun ein Bericht über die nicht so guten Verlauf meiner Chemotherapie (3x wöchentlich 36mg/m² Doxetaxel + 40µg Calcitriol jeweils am Vortag der Chemo, in einem 4-Wochen Zyklus ).

Am Dienstag, den 10.4. sollte nach einer Woche Pause, die 2. Runde meiner wöchentlichen Chemo beginnen.
Mein Onkologe eröffnete mir, dass aufgrund meiner schlechten Blutwerte (Leuko 4,0, Hb 8,6, THR 75 jew. 3/µL) die Chemo zunächst nicht fortgeführt werden könne. Er empfahl mir dringend zur Vermeidung von Blutungen eine Bluttransfusion.
Auf meine Frage nach dem PSA-Wert antwortete er, dass er mir den nicht sagen wolle, da der mitgeteilte extrem hohe Wert äußerst unwahrscheinlich sei, und zunächst eine Überprüfung über eine neue Messung erfolgen müsse. Nachdem ich mir von den Sprechstundenhilfen immer einen Ausdruck der Blutwerte geben lasse, konnte ich dort jedoch den PSA Wert und zwar den von *495* µg/l entnehmen.
Seit dieser Eröffnung stehe ich unter Schock. Eine Steigerung des PSA in der Zeit von 13.-27.März, also innerhalb von 14 Tagen von 56 auf 495µg/l, ist das überhaupt möglich? Zumal ich heute nach weiteren 14 Tagen, bei gleichem Anstieg, PSA im 5.000-er Bereich haben müsste und dennoch weitgehend beschwerdefrei bin.

Gestern habe ich die Blut- sowie eine Zometainfusion bekommen.

Ich bin schmerzfrei, die Schwäche und Übelkeit während der zurückliegenden wöchentlichen Chemo hat nachgelassen. Am Ostersonntag habe ich an einem Ostermarsch nach Ansbach teilgenommen und bin dabei knapp 30 km mit dem Fahrrad gefahren. 

Ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr und weiß nicht mehr, wie es weitergehen soll.

Ich erhalte die Wochendosis von 74 mg Taxotere. Ist diese Dosis zu hoch? Entspricht diese Dosis 36mg/m²? Ich bin 1,80 m groß und wiege 82 kg.

Mein Onkologe glaubt nicht, dass das Calcitriol ursächlich an den schlechten Werten ist.

Über das weiter Vorgehen wird am 17.04. entschieden, wenn neue PSA-Werte vom 10.4. vorliegen und neue Blutwerte bestimmt sind.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn bis dahin der eine oder andere einige meiner vielen Fragen beantworten, bzw. seine Meinung oder Erfahrung dazu sagen könnte.

Dafür im Voraus vielen Dank!

Euch allen alles Gute und genießt das derzeitige ungewöhnlich schöne Sommerwetter!

Herzliche Grüße

Euer Emil

----------


## Anonymous1

> Auf meine Frage nach dem PSA-Wert antwortete er, dass er mir den nicht sagen wolle, da der mitgeteilte extrem hohe Wert äußerst unwahrscheinlich sei, und zunächst eine Überprüfung über eine neue Messung erfolgen müsse. Nachdem ich mir von den Sprechstundenhilfen immer einen Ausdruck der Blutwerte geben lasse, konnte ich dort jedoch den PSA Wert und zwar den von *495* µg/l entnehmen.:p>:p>
> Seit dieser Eröffnung stehe ich unter Schock. Eine Steigerung des PSA in der Zeit von 13.-27.März, also innerhalb von 14 Tagen von 56 auf 495µg/l, ist das überhaupt möglich? Zumal ich heute nach weiteren 14 Tagen, bei gleichem Anstieg, PSA im 5.000-er Bereich haben müsste und dennoch weitgehend beschwerdefrei bin.
> 
> ...Ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr und weiß nicht mehr, wie es weitergehen soll.


Hallo lieber Emil,

ohne den Nachforschungen Deines Urologen vorgreifen zu wollen, möchte ich Dich zunächst beruhigen und vermuten, daß es sich um einen Schreibfehler handelt. Leicht könnte z.B ein Komma fehlen, dann hättest  Du  PSA 4,95 µg/l. Dieser extreme Anstieg dürfte kaum möglich sein.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Leicht könnte z.B ein Komma fehlen, dann hättest Du PSA 4,95 µg/l. ...


Einen Abfall von 56 ng/ml auf 4,95 ng/ml binnen 4 Wochen halte ich allerdings auch nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, dann schon eher 49,5 ng/ml.

Hallo Emil,

Leukozyten=4,0*10³/µL und Thrombozyten=75*10³/µL ist m.E. nicht dramatisch. Es ist normal, dass die Leukozyten unter Taxotere Achterbahn fahren.

Hämoglobin=8,6 g/dl ist ein niedriger Wert aber keine Katastrophe. Mein niedrigster Wert war nach dem 5. Zyklus Taxotere 9,4 g/dl. Dann habe ich mir zweimal NeoRecormon 30 000 IE (EPO) gespritzt. Zuletzt war mein Hämoglobin bei 12 g/dl.

Am Anfang einer Taxotere-Therapie ist sehr häufig ein PSA-Anstieg zu beobachten. Dies wird gedeutet als die Auswirkung vermehrter Aboptose der Prostatakarzinomzellen. Ein PSA-Anstieg von 56 ng/ml auf 495 ng/ml binnen 4 Wochen ist allerdings nicht sehr wahrscheinlich und ließe sich so wohl kaum erklären. Andererseits haben wir hier bei hohem Gleason Score auch schon Therapieversager und sehr extreme PSA-Sprünge gesehen.




> Ich erhalte die Wochendosis von 74 mg Taxotere. Ist diese Dosis zu hoch? Entspricht diese Dosis 36mg/m²? Ich bin 1,80 m groß und wiege 82 kg.


Ja, das entspricht ungefähr 36mg/m². Deine Körperoberfläche beträgt rechnerisch *2,02m²*. 36mg/m² entspricht exakt 72,72 mg absolut. 74 mg ist demnach etwas mehr. Du erhältst innerhalb von 4 Wochen eine kumulierte Dosis von 222 mg Taxotere absolut. Ich erhalte dreiwöchentlich 150 mg Taxotere absolut. Das entspricht einer kumulierten Vierwochendosis von 200 mg. Dabei bin ich so groß wie du und 5 Kilo schwerer. Deine Vierwochendosis ist somit höher.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen,

Winfried

----------


## Anonymous1

> Einen Abfall von 56 ng/ml auf 4,95 ng/ml binnen 4 Wochen halte ich allerdings auch nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, dann schon eher 49,5 ng/ml.


Du hast es erkannt, Winfried, 4,95 wäre eine weitere Fehlermöglichkeit, wenn das Komma zwar da, aber an der falschen Stelle stehen würde. So um die 50 wird wohl wahrscheinlich sein.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Achtung Husumer*

Hallo Dieter, vom Ostereier verstecken zurück? Was ist das für eine Figur, die sich als Husumer zu erkennen gibt?

*"Freundlichkeit ist eine Sprache, die Taube hören und Blinde lesen können"              * (Mark Twain)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## EPauli

Danke Winfried und danke Dieter

für Eure schnelle Antwort.

Ihr habt mir sowohl was die PSA- als auch die Blutwerte betrifft wieder Zuversicht vermittelt. So kann ich morgen etwas hoffnungsvoller meine Wochenendreise zu meiner Tochter nach Freinsheim bei Bad Dürkheim in der Pfalz antreten.

Nachdem ich zuvor bereits früh um 8:00 Uhr einen Termin beim Arzt zum Fädenziehen von der Port-OP habe, muß ich schleunigst ins Bett.

Aber es ist mir ein Bedürfnis Euch zu danken, auch all denen, die den Informationsaustausch über das (unser) Forum möglich machen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein möglichst unbeschwertes, schönes und sonniges Wochenende

Euer Emil

----------


## Harro

*Bäumchenwechselspiel*

Hallo Dieter, was treibst Du für ein teuflisch Spiel mit uns. Erst bist Du ein  beliebter oder wie auch immer Husumer, dann ein Fan einer Paddlergilde von Reinardo und dann vergreifst Du Dich an Tieren von anderem Geschlecht.
Zitat *Dieter :* das ist _Anas platyrhynchos_ 

Mit der hab ich mich Ostern angefreundet.

Gruß Dieter

Also Dieter, ich war immer überzeugt, daß Du ein Fan der holden Weiblichkeit bist. Aber bei Deinem neuen Schwarm handelt es sich doch um eine männliche Stockente. Wie paßt das denn zusammen? 
Bitte, klär uns doch mal auf, wie es zu Deinen so sprunghaften ständig neuen lebhaften Gunstbezeugungen kommt. Das ist doch nicht normal, das ist geradezu anormal, um nicht zu sagen pervers. Gestern beliebter Husumer, dann Liebhaber eines Erpels und dann plötzlich bei Reinardo in der Paddlergilde. Das ist ja ein irrsinniger Lebenswandel. Kompliment für diese Energie und Lustbezeugung. Wann kommen wir alle mal zusammen, um diese lustigen Gedankenspiele einmal vor Ort auszutauschen?

*"Die am Tag träumen, kennen viele Dinge, die den Menschen entgehen, die nur nachts träumen"  * (Edgar Allan Poe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

*Apropos Malaria-Prophylaxe*

Hallo Hutschi,

ich habe mich jetzt für Malarone® entschieden und folge damit dem Rat meines Hausarztes. Der hat in seinem schlauen Buch nachgeschaut.

Von Lariam® hat er mir wegen der Nebenwirkungen abgeraten. Gleichwohl kenne ich Leute, die Lariam® nehmen und damit keine Probleme haben.

WW

----------


## EPauli

Lieber Mitkämpfer,


leider ist es mir offensichtlich nicht vergönnt, einfach für ein paar Monate oder bloß Wochen zur Ruhe zu kommen.
Wie Ihr auch aus meinem aktualisierten Profil ersehen könnt, haben sich meine katastrophalen PSA-Werte leider bestätigt. (13.3. /PSA 56, 27.3./495, 10.4./657, 24.4./581) Die letzten Chemos, vorgesehen am 24.4. und 2.5. mussten wegen der sehr schlechten Thrombozytenwerte von 44.000 und 45.000 ausgesetzt werden. In einem Kontakt mit Prof. Heidenreich von der Uni Köln wurde mir das Aussetzen der Chemo empfohlen, bis die Thrombozyten wieder >100.000 liegen, um dann mit einer um 25% reduzierten Dosis neu zu beginnen.
Verbleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass sich meine Thrombozyten schnell erholen, damit man den Krebs noch irgendwie bremsen kann. Nichts dagegen tun und einfach Abwarten zermürbt.

Ich wünsche Euch allen, dass Ihr bei Eurer Gegenwehr gegen diese Krankheit erfolgreicher seid.

Euer Emil

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Lieber Mitkämpfer,


leider ist es mir offensichtlich nicht vergönnt, einfach für ein paar Monate oder bloß Wochen zur Ruhe zu kommen.

Verbleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass sich meine Thrombozyten schnell erholen, damit man den Krebs noch irgendwie bremsen kann. Nichts dagegen tun und einfach Abwarten zermürbt.

Ich wünsche Euch allen, dass Ihr bei Eurer Gegenwehr gegen diese Krankheit erfolgreicher seid.

Euer Emil 




Hallo Emil!

Vielleicht könntest Du wieder einmal hier zu uns in`s Forum schauen?

Ich hoffe, Deine Therapie geht nun in besseren und erfolgreicheren Bahnen?

Es gibt sicher viele Diskussionsteilnehmer hier im Forum, die haben Dir -so wie ich - die Daumen gedrückt! 

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

Emils Therapie ist vor allen Dingen deshalb für uns interessant, weil er Taxotere plus hoch dosiertes Calcitriol bekommt (bzw. bekam). Im Moment sieht es nicht so aus, als würde er von dieser Kombination profitieren.

Zu Taxotere plus hoch dosiertes Calcitriol (Asentar (DN-101)) gibt es eine laufende Phase-III-Studie. Ich würde mir sehr wünschen, dass sich der eine oder andere Studienteilnehmer mal hier zu Wort meldet.

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Emil,
hast Du eventuell eine extreme Entzündung im Körper die man noch nicht lokalisiert hat? lese mal was Dr. Leibowitz darüber geschrieben hat.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html 
--> Aufsätze  Aufsatz Nr. 50

Prostatakrebs in allen Stadienbehandeln und besiegen
Übersetzte Mitschrift eines Vortrages von Dr. Robert Leibowitz,
gehalten am 28.8.2001 in Fullerton, Kalifornien, übersetzt von Ralf-Rainer Damm, März 2003, 3. verbesserte Auflage, März 2004 das Herausziehen der Vortragsdias aus dem Originalvideo übernahm Hans-Helmut Marguerre

*Hier bescheibt Dr. Leibowitz*

Mögliche Gründe für PSA-Anstieg

Einige allgemeine Information. Wir haben gesehen, dass jemand eine Infektion hat  Lungenentzündung, Bronchitis, Blinddarmentzündung, jemand mit einer Kniegelenksentzündung  und wenn die Entzündung zurückgedrängt wurde, ging das PSA runter. Es gibt also eine falsch positive PSA-Erhöhung. 
46 Seite

Lieber Emil, alle Gute für Dich 
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

http://www.medizin.de/gesundheit/deutsch/3330.htm

WW

----------


## EPauli

*Danke lieber Winfried,*
offensichtlich bist Du wohlbehalten zurück aus Botswana. Hoffentlich hast Du Dich gut erholt. In Deinem Hinweis auf http://www.medizin.de/gesundheit/deutsch/3330.htm steht: 

"Allerdings sind", so der deutsche Urologe und ASCENT-2-Studienleiter, Prof. Dr. med. Peter Albers, "auch die Erfolge unter Docetaxel begrenzt. Wir haben Patienten, die darauf sehr gut ansprechen, aber es gibt auch viele, die darauf nicht ansprechen. Man muss das durchaus kritisch sehen."

Offensichtlich bin ich einer davon, der nicht oder schlecht darauf anspricht.

*Danke lieber Helmut*
für Deinen Hinweis auf eine extreme Entzündung im Körper als mögliche Ursache von PSA-Anstieg. Ich werde mit meinem Onkologen darüber sprechen. Ich selbst erkenne bei mir kein Entzündungssymptom.

*Danke lieber Werner* für Deine guten Wünsche und Deinen Hinweis wiedermal ins Forum zu schauen.

*Danke liebe Mitstreiter* für Euer weiteres Interesse.

Leider gibt es nichts Gutes zu berichten. Details und Daten habe ich im persönlichen Profil ergänzt.

Am 09.05.07 habe ich mit einer niedriger dosierten Chemo-Kombitherapie (51mg Doxetaxel (zuvor 74 mg)+40µg Calcitriol) mit einem PSA-Wert von 703 die Chemo nach einer 2-wöchigen Unterbrechung wegen niedriger Thrombozyten (44.000) wieder aufgenommen.

Heute habe ich meinen neuesten PSA-Wert vom 22.5.07 von *912µg* (1 Woche zuvor 790) mitgeteilt bekommen. Mein Onkologe möchte die Chemo mangels Alternativen trotzdem weitermachen. 
Professor Weißbach hat mir heute am Telefon empfohlen, die Chemo abzubrechen und es mal mit Prostasol zu versuchen. Ich habe Bedenken mit dem Chemoabbruch, weil ich vor der Chemo bereits PSA-Verdopplungszeiten zuletzt von weniger als 2 Wochen hatte. Den katastrophalen PSA-Anstieg nach der ersten Chemo am 20.03.07 innerhalb einer Woche von 53 auf 495µg konnte mir bisher kein Arzt plausibel erklären. Offensichtlich ist so ein Anstieg noch nicht vorgekommen.

Ich bin weiterhin schmerzfrei. Außer manchmal leichter Übelkeit, Müdigkeit und Kurzatmigkeit auch bei leichten Anstrengungen (HB-Wert 8,6), bin ich weiterhin beschwerdefrei.

Kann mir jemand im Forum über positive Erfahrungen mit Prostasol, günstige Bezugsquellen und über etwaige Kostenübernahme der Krankenkassen/Beihilfe berichten?
Gibt es noch weitere Alternativen in meiner Situation?

Soviel für heute und danke für Euer Interesse!

Herzliche Grüße und langes lebenswertes Durchhalten wünscht Euch 

Euer Emil

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Emil,

es kommt mir ein schlimmer Verdacht in Sinn, Du schreibst:

Übelkeit, Müdigkeit und Kurzatmigkeit auch bei leichten Anstrengungen

Hast Du eventuell eine Lungenemboli oder Thombose? lasse das unbedingt überprüfen aber bei einem Lungenarzt! Du währst nicht der Erste und da denke ich an frihama!

Zitat von F. Leibowitz MD
Es gibt eine neue Studie mit Leutenmit frisch diagnostizierter akuter Thrombose. Die Hälfte davon wurden sechs Wochen lang mit Gerinnungshemmernbehandelt, die anderensechs Monate lang. Und dann wurdendie Leute weiter beobachtet, wieviele von ihnen Krebs bekommen
würden. Bei denen mit sechsWochen bekamen sieben Prozenteinen Urogenitalkrebs wie Prostatakrebs,aber bei denen mit sechs Monaten
*Heparin* waren es 2,8 %. Daswar eine Verminderung um zwei Drittel! Bei diesen Patienten war ursprünglichkein Krebs bekannt, sie
hatten nur Blutgerinnsel. Und wenn man sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit
anschaut, Prostatakrebs zu bekommen, dann war sie bei sechs
Wochen Behandlung etwa 15 %, undbei sechs Monaten mit Gerinnungshemmern unter neun Prozent. Nur, weil sie den Gerinnungshemmer länger eingenommen hatten! Ich bindahin gekommen, dass ich bei jemandem mit metastatischer Erkrankung, selbst wenn sie keine Chemotherapie bekommen, die einen Gerinnungshemmer
erforderlich macht,ihnen einen mit verabreiche.

*Die PSA Einheiten schreibst Du mit µg ich kenne nur ng/ml*

_Alles Gute, Helmut_

----------


## WinfriedW

> Offensichtlich bin ich einer davon, der nicht oder schlecht darauf anspricht.


Man könnte aus der Ferne den Eindruck gewinnen, dass du nicht nur schlecht darauf ansprichst, dass es vielmehr kontraproduktiv ist.




> Heute habe ich meinen neuesten PSA-Wert vom 22.5.07 von 912µg (1 Woche zuvor 790) mitgeteilt bekommen. Mein Onkologe möchte die Chemo mangels Alternativen trotzdem weitermachen.


Dein Onkologe ist ein Spaßvogel. Wenn dir nur die Nebenwirkungen bleiben, macht Chemo irgendwie keinen Sinn.




> Professor Weißbach hat mir heute am Telefon empfohlen, die Chemo abzubrechen und es mal mit Prostasol zu versuchen.


Dem fällt auch nichts mehr ein. Prostasol ist in Deutschland meines Wissens nicht verkehrsfähig. In Holland ist es als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel frei verkäuflich.




> Ich habe Bedenken mit dem Chemoabbruch, weil ich vor der Chemo bereits PSA-Verdopplungszeiten zuletzt von weniger als 2 Wochen hatte.


Ich kann deine Bedenken nur zu gut verstehen. Leider scheint bei dir die Chemo den PSA-Anstieg eher zu beschleunigen. Macht es dann Sinn sie fortzuführen?




> Den katastrophalen PSA-Anstieg nach der ersten Chemo am 20.03.07 innerhalb einer Woche von 53 auf 495µg konnte mir bisher kein Arzt plausibel erklären. Offensichtlich ist so ein Anstieg noch nicht vorgekommen.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war unser ehemaliger Mitstreiter *dieterdo*, welcher leider nicht mehr unter uns weilt, mit ähnlichen PSA-Sprüngen konfrontiert. Das ist eine Sch...-Situation.




> Kann mir jemand im Forum über positive Erfahrungen mit Prostasol, günstige Bezugsquellen und über etwaige Kostenübernahme der Krankenkassen/Beihilfe berichten?


Hierzu *Experte Hakenberg* am 11.10.05:



> ProstaSol ist ein Präparat, das zur 'komplementären' Behandlung von Prostataleiden angeboten wird. Laut den Herstellerangaben enthält es verschiedene pflanzliche Extrakte, so Sägepalmenextrakt, Ginseng, Skullcap und Reishi, Quercetin, Sitosterole und Pygeum. ProstaSol wird in Europa als US-Lizenz-Produkt hergestellt und von einer holländischen Firma vertrieben. Es handelt sich um ein pharmazeutisch und pharmakologisch nicht genau definierbares Präparat mit verschiedensten Inhaltsstoffen überwiegend pflanzlicher Herkunft, ähnlich wie PC-SPES. Wissenschaftliche und klinische Untersuchungen zur Wirksamkeit und zu Nebenwirkungen dieses Präparatzes gibt es nicht, d.h. eine Wirksamkeit ist nicht nachgewiesen. *Deshalb wird es auch nicht von der Krankenversicherung erstattet*. 
> ...
> Ich würde Ihnen von der Einnnahme dieses Präparates insofern abraten, als eine Wirksamkeit unklar ist, Nebenwirkungen nicht untersucht sind und ganz klar ist, daß man allenfalls eine lindernde Wirkung erreichen kann, die auf einer gewissen hormonellen Wirksamkeit einzelner Inhaltsstoffe beruhen wird (wie beim PC-SPES auch). Eine Heilung darf man von solchen Dingen nicht erwarten.


Aber du bist ja privat versichert, da ist manches möglich, was bei den gesetzlich Versicherten nicht geht.




> Gibt es noch weitere Alternativen in meiner Situation?


Auf diesen Seiten wird *dieses und jenes* diskutiert. Hast du mal einen Versuch mit Ketoconazol unternommen?

Winfried

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Emil,

Winfried hat mich mit seinem Vergleich zwischen den Situation von HansiB, seiner eigenen und Deiner wieder dazu gebracht, Deine neuesten Beiträge zu lesen - entschuldige, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, ich habe die 
letzten Monate relativ wenig im Forum gelesen - immer mehr konzentriere ich mich darauf, in HH ein Netzwerk zusammenzubekommen, von dem man hoffen kann, dass PK-Schwerstbetroffenen geholfen werden kann.

Ich finde insbesondere den Ratschlag von Prof.Weißbach ärgerlich. Winfried sagte schon zu Recht, dass Dein Onkologe mit seiner Chemo-Durchhalte-Parole ein Spassvogel ist, aber Prostasol als Ersatz zu nehmen, ist nun auch keine Alternative, jedenfalls keine ausreichende. Da sind 3 Wirkstoffgruppen drin: pflanzliche 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (diesen Zweig kannst Du billiger mit morgens eine Proscar und abends eine Avodart haben), Immunstimulantien (die nur ihren Sinn haben, wenn man vorher und gleichzeitig das Immunsystem saniert und die Säure-Barrieren vor den Tumoren beseitigt, weil die Zellen sonst nicht operieren können) und Polyphenole (Quercetin - diese Schiene ist aber mit Curcumin besser zu beschreiten). 

Ich finde in Deiner PKG die Eintragung für Oktb.bis Dezb.06:
"
*zusätzlich Therapien mit Thymus und Milzextrakten,
mit onkolytischen Viren sowie Fiebertherapie*
"
das ist ja auch ein Mischmasch und offenbar hats nichts gebracht. Machst Du denn nichts anderes als diese intermittierende Chemo mit Calcitriol?

Dein galoppierender PSA: Sagt der Onkologe, dass das kommt, weil so viele Krebszellen gleichzeitig kaputt gehen? Oder ist die Erklärung, dass der Krebs weiter wächst, was Du ja schon sagtest?
Man kann doch ein Therapie-Konzept, das sprunghaften PSA-Anstieg und wachsende Metastasen als Folge hat, nicht einfach weitermachen. Wenn der PSA steigt, die Krebsmasse aber nicht und gleichzeitg der Allgemeinzustand sich verbessert statt verschlechtert (s. deine Zwangspausen wg. HB-Wert u. Leukos), könnte man drüber reden, aber so?

Dass Du für den Fall des Absetzens der chemo einen ersatz brauchst, und zwar vorher, ist klar. "Mangels Alternativen" einfach weitermachen, ist aber Harakiri. Aber gibt es da nicht sonst allerhand, jenseits der Empfehlungen unserer Schulmediziner? Ich würde an Deiner Stelle irgendwo, wos geht, punktieren, TKTL1 bei Prof.Ihling in Frankfurt (http://www.pathologie-frankfurt.de/)
bestimmen lassen und bei wahrscheinlich positiver TKTL1-Expression ein strenges Ernährungs-Regime einführen - das ginge aber auch ohne Pathologie, wie ernährst du dich denn? warum bekommst du nicht über den gelegten port eine glucosearme, fischöl- und protein-reiche nahrungsinfusion???
Und ich würde an Deiner Stelle Massen von Curcumin, Fischöl (falls nicht infundiert), rechtsdrehender Milchsäure bzw. probiotischen Mischungen, geeignete Komplex-Präparaten, Colostrum nehmen / supplementieren.
Du könntest versuchen unter der Annahme, dass der Krebs davongaloppiert, den Krebs auszuhungern, stoppen, indem die zu vermutende Haupt-Energiezufuhr -Glucose- gestoppt wird. Ein Konzept "modifizierten Fastens", wie man es auch ausdrücken kann. Ketogene Diät (als fettbasiert allein) reicht nicht aus, jedenfalls nicht im Mausmodell. 

Und dann viele diagnostische Dinge, die Auskunft geben:
Fettsäure- und Hormonstatus? M2PK als Parameter des (gestörten) Glucose-Stoffwechsels? Wie ist Dein (Venen-)Blut-pH? Wie der im Urin (als Modell fürs arterielle Blut)? Wie ist das Verhältnis zwischen Blut- und Gewebe-pH? 

Auf jeden Fall sollten weitere Ärzte / Heilpraktiker sich dringend um Dich kümmern. Und Dein Onko sollte in die Debatte über fortgeschrittenen PK mehr einbezogen werden, Du sagtest ja auch, er sei offen, oder?
Zeig ihm mal
http://www.tumornet.de/
oder
http://www.tavarlin.de/
5 Themen brennen mir für eine offene und klärende Debatte mit Onkos auf den Nägeln: 
Chemo + Antioxidantien (warum nicht Hochdosis-VitC?); 
Ist es bei Glucose ein Kunstfehler, vorzuenthalten oder zu geben?
Modifiziertes Fasten und Sirtuine.
Entsäuerung und pH-Wert.
Immunsystem.

machs gut, macht ihr beiden, Winfried + Du, doch räumlich und auch sonst ziemlich nah beisammen, nicht eine fortgeschrittene Pk-gruppe auf? Mit Unterstützung durch Carola?? Und organisiert eine öffentliche Debatte mit Prof.Weißbach, Dr.Coy + Deinem Onko in Nürnberg??

Grüsse aus dem heißen HH,
Rudolf

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Gibt es noch weitere Alternativen in meiner Situation?

Soviel für heute und danke für Euer Interesse!

Herzliche Grüße und langes lebenswertes Durchhalten wünscht Euch 

Euer Emil 

Anwort:

Hallo Emil!
Keine guten Nachrichten! Prostasol als Alternative zur bisherigen Chemotherapie würde ich auch als unzureichend qualifizieren.
Warum Du diese katastrophalen PSA-Anstiege unter der Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel und Calcitriol hast, können Dir - wie Du es ausgedrückst - die Ärzte nicht erklären.
Daran kannst Du sehen, wie limitiert die ärztliche Kunst oft und gerade beim Prostatakrebs ist.
Ich sehe für Dich und Deine Ärzte akuten Handlungsbedarf! 

- Es sollten zusätzliche Biomarker zum PSA-Wert bestimmt werden, um diagnostisch ein besseres Bild zu erhalten.

- Da Dir die Therapie mit Docetaxel offenbar mehr Probleme als Vorteile bringt, müßten die Ärzte überlegen, ob nicht eine andere Therapievariante ohne Verzug mehr Erfolg versprechen könnte. Es gibt nicht nur Docetaxel!

- Deine Ärzte sollten prüfen, ob nicht eine Expressionsanalyse aktivierender Mutationen für Wachstumsfaktoren (EGFR, VEGFR, PD-alpha und beta,Her-2/neu, c-kit und EpCAM) zur weiteren Therapie durchgeführt werden müßte.  Dann könnte gezielt das eine oder andere Medikament sinnvoll und therapeutisch effektiv eingesetzt werden. 

Eigentlich sollten die behandelnden Ärzte *vor* einer beginnenden Behandlung diagnostisch bestimmen, welche Medikamente bei welchem Prostatakrebs sinnvoll eingesetzt werden könnten!
*Die aktuelle diagnostische und therapeutische Praxis sieht leider anders aus. Es wird mit uns schwerkranken Prostatakrebspatienten experimentiert.* 
*Das ist ein unhaltbarer Zustand!*

Lieber Emil, ich drücke Dir beide Daumen. Bitte resigniere nicht!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## anton0815

> Hallo Rudolf. Mit dem Ratschlag "die Möglichkeiten der Hormontherapie auszuloten" würde ich zögern. Das herauszufinden dauert Monate und Emil verliert damit kostbare Zeit. Unter Hormontherapie könnte sich derweil der Krebs Gleason 4+5 zu einem Krebs Gleason 5+5 entwickeln, schön kaschiert durch einen PSA-Abfall.
> Gruss, Reinardo


servus reinardo, kann der GS steigen obwohl der PSA runtergeht ? wie siehts dann in meinem fall aus ? ich  kontrolliere den psa mit therapie  aber der GS steigt und frisst mir die kapsel durch ?? danke fuer info- bin 57 J.

----------


## WinfriedW

Was macht eigentlich Emil und wie geht es ihm?

Seit seinem letzten *Beitrag vom 4. Juni 07* ist es sehr still um ihn geworden.

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Anton0815. Ich finde jetzt erst Deine Frage und habe in früheren Beiträgen vo
Dir folgende Angaben gefunden, von denen ich annehme, dass sie noch stimmen:

"bin 57 J.am 7.mai von 9 stanzen 1 positiv 15 % ausgedehnt,.GS 3+3, PSA 5,2, maessig differenziertes glandulaeres PC.
seit 4 wochen mache ich hochintensives Vitamin C intravenoes + mistelspritze je 2 x pro woche. zusaetzlich selen forte, super maco, genistein und enzym komplex. der psa ist auf 3 runtergegangen. kann es trotzdem sein dass der krebs der l. tastbefund wohl noch in der kapsel ist sich durchfressen kann ? mein arzt schulmediziner und alternativmedizin, sagt ; sehr unwahrscheinlich bzw. sicherlich nicht. ABER............... die angst sitzt mir im nacken...........bitte um hilfe und infos."

Nein, bei PSA 5,2 und Gleason 3+3 trifft das nicht zu. Man kann solche Aussagen, wie Du sie von mir zitierst, nicht generalisieren. Wenn Du mehr Hintergrundwissen willst, kannst Du Dich in der Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse "Prostatakrebs Diagnose und Prognose" kundig machen, welche auch im Internet unter www.gek.de  Bereich Service - Broschüren - Therapie Broschüren als PDF-Datei herunterladbar ist. 
Dass Du den Krebs nicht mit radikaler Therapie sondern mit antiangiogenen Mitteln angehen willst, finde ich mutig.  Ich mache das gewissermassen jetzt auch, habe ihn aber zu Anfang mit einer DHB nach dem Protokoll des amerikanischen Arztes Bob Leibowitz therapiert. Das hat mir immerhin bis jetzt 6 beschwerdefreie Jahre eingebracht.
Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe Emil in letzter Zeit zweimal per E-Mail angesprochen, ohne eine Antwort erhalten zu haben. Nun habe ich die schlimmsten Befürchtungen.

Weiß jemand, was aus ihm geworden ist?

WW

----------


## EPauli

Lieber Winfried,
liebe Leidensgenossen und an meinem Schicksal sowie meinen Erfahrungen Interessierte,ffice:office" />

ich habe seit Ende Juni 2007 eine sehr schwere Zeit hinter mir und kann mich leider erst jetzt wieder bei Euch melden

Der Befund einer Cholin-PET/CT am Uniklinikum Ulm am 14.6.07 lautete: Disseminierte ossäre Metastasierung (ausgebreitete Knochenmetastasen), deutlich progredient (fortgeschritten) im Vergleich zu Untersuchung vom 31.1.07. Kein Anhalt für Lymphknotenmetastasen. Mögliches kleines Lokalrezidiv, rechts subvesical (am Blasenboden). 

Der PSA-Wert damals war 734 ng/ml. Nach einer weiteren niedrig dosierten Chemo-Kombitherapie (51mg Doxetaxel (zuvor 74 mg)+40µg Calcitriol) sank PSA auf 682 ng/ml. 

Kurz darauf bekam ich hohes Fieber (bis 40,0 0). Mit Antibiotikum und anderen Medikamenten konnte das Fieber zwar gesenkt aber nicht auf Dauer beseitigt werden. Ich hatte starke Glieder- und Gelenkschmerzen, litt unter Appetitlosigkeit sowie schlaflosen Nächten mit Schüttelfrost und starken Schweißausbrüchen. Nach ca. 2 Wochen war ich soweit geschwächt, dass eine stationäre Behandlung erforderlich wurde. Mit einer Woche Unterbrechung war ich die zweite Julihälfte und fast den gesamten August Patient in der Onkologie im Klinikum Nürnberg. Unzählige Untersuchungen brachten folgende mögliche Ursachen des anhaltenden Fiebers:
**
*Keime im Urin / Stauniere* - medikamentöse Behandlung, Einpflanzung einer Schiene zur besseren Ableitung des Urins aus der Niere
*Verdacht auf Borreliose* - medikamentöse Behandlung
*Verdacht auf Infektion des venös verlegten Ports * operative Entfernung des Ports und später Einpflanzung eines Neuen
*Gürtelrose - medikamentöse Behandlung*


Durch das ständige Fieber und die Behandlungen hatte sich mein Allgemeinzustand soweit verschlechtert, dass ich zeitweise vor Schwäche und Schmerzen kaum mehr Laufen und Aufstehen konnte. Da ich allein mein Eigenheim bewohne, erwog ich nach der Krankenhausentlassung die Aufnahme in eine Palliativstation und die anschließende Unterbringung in einem Pflegeheim oder Hospiz. Mit zeitweiser Unterstützung meiner Tochter und meiner Freundin, die allerdings nicht bei mir wohnen, habe ich mich nun soweit erholt, dass ich wieder allein für mich sorgen kann. Gegen Schmerzen nehme ich Transtec-Pflaster (35µg/h) und täglich 1-2 Tabletten Voltaren-Resinat Kapseln.

*Besonderheiten:* 

Meine PSA-Werte sind vor dem Fieber von *682 ng/ml* (19.06.07), ohne Chemo während des Fiebers, auf *146 ng/ml* (02.08.2007) und 168 ng/ml (23.08.2007) gefallen. Nach dem Fieber sind die PSA-Werte leider wieder trotz Wiederaufnahme der Chemo am 3.9.07 im wöchentlichen Rhythmus von 223 über 277 auf 307 ng/ml am 19.9.07 gestiegen. *Für mich war das Fieber offensichtlich ursächlich für das Sinken der PSA-Werte.* Leider erhalte ich bezüglich einer stationären Fiebertherapie keine Unterstützung von den mich behandelnden Ärzten. Hat von Euch jemand ein-schlägige Erfahrungen bzw. weiß darüber Bescheid?

Seit einigen Tagen hat sich mein Allgemeinbefinden verbessert. Ich führe dies auf den Anstieg meines Hämoglobinwertes auf > 10,5 g/dL zurück. In den Monaten zuvor waren in 3-4-wöchige Abständen Bluttransfusionen erforderlich, um den HB-Wert von ca. 8,0 auf ca. 9,5 g/dL anzuheben. Diese positive Entwicklung beobachte ich seit der Einnahme von 2x täglich 5 mg Folsäure (Folsan).

Ich werde meine Erfahrungen künftig wieder im Forum zur Verfügung stellen und wünsche allen Lesern alles Gute und viel Kraft beim Kampf gegen die Krankheit.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Frankenland

Emil

----------


## WinfriedW

*Schön, dass du wieder da bist, Emil! 
Das ist eine wirklich gute Nachricht!

Gruß Winfried*

----------


## Berntt

> *Für mich war das Fieber offensichtlich ursächlich für das Sinken der PSA-Werte.* Leider erhalte ich bezüglich einer stationären Fiebertherapie keine Unterstützung von den mich behandelnden Ärzten. Hat von Euch jemand ein-schlägige Erfahrungen bzw. weiß darüber Bescheid?Emil


Hallo Emil, hilft Dir das weiter ? Dr. Wolf hat eine Kassenzulassung ( die Fiebertherapie ist aber sicherlich eine sog. IGEL Leistung und muss wahrscheinlich privat bezahlt werden).

http://openpr.de/news/129628/Biologi...rtherapie.html

http://www.hyperthermie-zentrum-hann...rtherapie.html

Gruss Berntt

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> *Besonderheiten:* 
> 
> Meine PSA-Werte sind vor dem Fieber von *682 ng/ml* (19.06.07), ohne Chemo während des Fiebers, auf *146 ng/ml* (02.08.2007) und 168 ng/ml (23.08.2007) gefallen. Nach dem Fieber sind die PSA-Werte leider wieder trotz Wiederaufnahme der Chemo am 3.9.07 im wöchentlichen Rhythmus von 223 über 277 auf 307 ng/ml am 19.9.07 gestiegen. *Für mich war das Fieber offensichtlich ursächlich für das Sinken der PSA-Werte.* Leider erhalte ich bezüglich einer stationären Fiebertherapie keine Unterstützung von den mich behandelnden Ärzten. Hat von Euch jemand ein-schlägige Erfahrungen bzw. weiß darüber Bescheid?
> 
> Seit einigen Tagen hat sich mein Allgemeinbefinden verbessert..
> 
> Ich werde meine Erfahrungen künftig wieder im Forum zur Verfügung stellen und wünsche allen Lesern alles Gute und viel Kraft beim Kampf gegen die Krankheit.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße aus dem Frankenland




*Hallo Emil!*
*Schön, wieder von Dir zu hören! Ich freue mich sehr darüber !*

Wir haben bei uns in der Selbsthilfegruppe einen Kollegen, der seinen PSA-Wert überwiegend mit einer von Zeit zu Zeit durchgeführten Fiebertherapie sowie mit Hyperthermie-Anwendungen regelmäßig unter Kontrolle hält. Vor seiner letzten Hyperthermie hatte er um die 20 PSA, jetzt nach dieser Anwendung ist der PSA-Wert runter auf ca. 2 !

Es kann eine Fiebertherapie, eine Ganzkörperhyperthermie sowie auch eine lokale Plattenhyperthermie eingesetzt werden, je nach Indikation und den körperlichen Möglichkeiten. Ebenfalls ist bei bestimmten Voraussetzungen auch eine interne Prostatahyperthermie möglich.

Emil, hier werden wir aber noch näher drauf eingehen!

Ersteinmal einen
freudigen Gruß

von der Nordsee!

Gruß Werner R.

----------

